# Diablo 3: Online-Zwang verärgert Fans, Blizzard reagiert überrascht auf die Kritik



## SebastianThoeing (8. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Online-Zwang verärgert Fans, Blizzard reagiert überrascht auf die Kritik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Online-Zwang verärgert Fans, Blizzard reagiert überrascht auf die Kritik


----------



## Storm3 (8. August 2011)

Gab es die News nicht schon...?


----------



## floppydisk (8. August 2011)

besser als garkeine


----------



## Rabowke (8. August 2011)

Storm3 schrieb:


> Gab es die News nicht schon...?


... ja. Irgendwie schon.


----------



## peegee (8. August 2011)

I LOVE LAN


----------



## Atuan (8. August 2011)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an "blablabla bla"...


----------



## maennlein (8. August 2011)

Storm3 schrieb:


> Gab es die News nicht schon...?



Anscheinend hat das Sommerloch wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen...


----------



## uglygames (8. August 2011)

finde ich auch nicht gut...aber so ist das nun mal bei blizzard, kaufen werden es sowieso wieder alle fans...egal ob mit kopierschutz, online zwang, auktionshaus oder fußfesseln...


----------



## billy336 (8. August 2011)

ja die news gab es bereits mit vielen anregenden diskussionen


----------



## Egersdorfer (8. August 2011)

maennlein schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat das Sommerloch wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen...


 

Schade, ich hatte schon gehofft in die Vergangenheit gereist zu sein. :/


----------



## nullskill (8. August 2011)

mal ehrlich: viele sind doch sowieso den ganzen tag online... also warum soll mich das stören?


----------



## FlorianStangl (8. August 2011)

Ja, sorry, die News hatten wir schon, wurde aber leider übersehen. Da es schon einige Kommentare gibt, lassen wir sie trotzdem Online.


----------



## billy336 (8. August 2011)

ich finds net schlimm, könnt ihr ja nix dafür wenn es nix neues aus der videospielwelt gibt


----------



## Atuan (8. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> mal ehrlich: viele sind doch sowieso den ganzen tag online... also warum soll mich das stören?


 Weil es dir vollkommen unnötig Probleme bereiten kann. Ich hatte bei der anderen News (also dieser hier  ) schon das Beispiel gebracht, dass diese neuen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen mich bereits zwei Mal getroffen haben. Das eine Mal hat avast (Antivirensoftware - recht verbreitet, kein Exot) den Launcher von StarCraft 2 für Schadsoftware gehalten und blockiert. Bis im Forum mal einer drauf kam was da los war, war der Abend rum. Alle avast-Nutzer konnten nicht spielen. Ein anderes Mal hat irgendein blöder GfWL-Server meinen Account nicht erkannt. Das Spiel war dann so freundlich mir mitzuteilen, dass ich zwar spielen darf, aber nicht speichern kann... wtf?

Sicher, nicht schlimm... Ich lebe immer noch. Aber musste das sein? Ich seh den Sinn nicht. Weder brauch ich GfWL zum Speichern, noch brauche ich einen Launcher, der für eine Runde Offline-Kampagne in StarCraft 2 gleich das Verhalten einer Schadsoftware an den Tag legen muss...

Bei Ubisoft hab ich die Grütze nicht mitgemacht. Aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass da die Server über Ostern (? irgendein Feiertag jedenfalls) ausgefallen sind und niemand spielen konnte. Von weiteren, kurzen Ausfällen, hat man auch öfter gehört.

Kurz gesagt: Es stört, weil es eine weitere Gängelung ist. ICH bezahle für meine Spiele. Raubkopierer nicht. Warum also soll ich mich mit Restriktionen beschäftigen? Die Frage ist nicht "Was sollte man dagegen haben?". sondern "Wozu braucht man das?"


----------



## DerBloP (8. August 2011)

Genau! Bei solch Kopiergeschützten Spielen werden nur die Ehrlichen Zocker bestraft. Raupkopierer hebeln jeden Kopierschutz aus. Auch wenns manchmal ein paar Wochen dauert. 
Dann ist halt die Sache, wenn man mal kein I-net hat, wegen umzug, Geldmangel usw...dann darf man sein erworbenes Game nicht Spielen.
Und zuguterletzt, ist das der anfang vom Ende, genau wie dieses weg vom Retail, so das man irgendwann nichts echtes in der Hand hat. Und wenn Publisher wie EA meinen, Accounts zu löschen,weil inaktiv oder ein Spiel aus deren sicht alt ist und sie es von den Servern entfehrnen, hat man nichts!


----------



## Chronik (8. August 2011)

Blizzard wird am Ende, wenn die Verkaufszahlen nicht so sein sollen, eh ein Offline-Patch machen. So das man Offline, ohne anmeldung, zoggen kann. Wie bei GTA4


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Blizzard wird am Ende, wenn die Verkaufszahlen nicht so sein sollen, eh ein Offline-Patch machen. So das man Offline, ohne anmeldung, zoggen kann. Wie bei GTA4


 
Das große Problem wird eher die Masse der Spieler sein. Manche wissen nicht mal, dass es sowas wie einen Kopierschutz gibt oder was das überhaupt ist. Wenn dann ein Spiel nicht geht, weil die Server nicht erreichbar sind oder ähnliches, dann denken sie noch es würde an ihnen oder ihrem PC liegen.

Ich hab z.B. schon einigen erklärt, was dieses DRM überhaupt ist oder welch Nachteile man bei einem Online-Zwang haben kann oder hat. Die wußten das nämlich nicht und sagten dann: "Hätte ich das gewußt, dann hätte ich mir so ein Spiel erst gar nicht gekauft."
Viele kennen nämlich die Nachteile davon überhaupt nicht. Es wird ja auch nirgendwo seriöse Aufklärung betrieben.
Die Spielemagazine bejubeln ja alles nur noch, anstatt auch mal nicht nur die Vorteile sondern auch die Nachteile den Leuten näher zu bringen.

Das Ganze könnte man auf das Internet insgesamt ausweiten: Fast jeder nutzt es, findet es hip und toll ständig online zu sein, aber wirklich über die Gefahren und Nachteile wurden diese Leute nie aufgeklärt. Dann ist das Geschrei groß, wenn die Accounts gehackt wurden, Kontodaten geklaut oder was auch immer. Das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## Rod86 (8. August 2011)

In meinen Augen war das auch ein logischer Schritt, man beachte nur mal SC2, auch dort wird man gezwungen sich ins Bnet einzuloggen, will man unbedingt offline spielen dann nur mit gezogenem Stecker/deaktiviertem Port - gibt aber meines Wissens nach dann keine Erfolge. 

Großartig anders wird das bei D3 sicher auch nicht sein.
Wobei ich hierbei aber auch das Problem nicht verstehe - ich für meinen Teil werde D3 in 90% der Fälle nicht allein spielen, ergo ist die Internetverbindung vorrausgesetzt (LAN hat Blizz ja schon mit SC2 abgeschafft, leider) und ich glaube da geht es dem großteil der Spieler nicht anders.

Jedweder Zwang ist natürlich nie schön für die Nutzer, allerdings für mich unverständlich wer das ganze nicht schon lang erwartet hat.


----------



## maho1973 (8. August 2011)

Zumal es ja eigentlich sch...egal ist, ob im SP Cheats (wer's braucht) zum Einsatz kommen oder nicht. Dass im MP sauber und fair gespielt werden sollte ist nachvollziehbar, wenn das strikt online überwacht wird. Ebenso die Sache mit dem m.M.n. unnötigen Auktionshaus mit Echtgeld. Mir erschließt sich aber bei dieser Argumentation absolut nicht, wieso ich als SP dauernd online sein sollte. Dafür gibt es keinen plausiblen Grund.
Da lt. Blizzard's eigener Aussage es nicht um Kopierschutz geht. Die logische Entwicklung ist es noch lange nicht - selbst wenn es das Onlinespiel schon seit geraumer Zeit gibt -  dass man auf einmal ständig online sein muss und sich willkürlicher digitaler Kontrolle unterwirft und obendrein sich abhängig von Dritten macht. Blizzard wäre gut beraten ein vernünftiges Talentpunktesystem zu integrieren, SP-Spieler offline spielen läßt und nicht unnötige Ressourcen auf Dinge verschwendet, die ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil der potenziellen Käufer nicht die Bohne interessiert.


----------



## Chronik (8. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. schon einigen erklärt, was dieses DRM überhaupt ist oder welch Nachteile man bei einem Online-Zwang haben kann oder hat.


DRM ist meines wissen nach einn kopierschutz, oder???
Welche Probs hat man den mit dem Online-Zwang, ich persönlich kenn nur wenn man gehackt wird, was noch???


----------



## N7ghty (8. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Blizzard wird am Ende, wenn die Verkaufszahlen nicht so sein sollen, eh ein Offline-Patch machen. So das man Offline, ohne anmeldung, zoggen kann. Wie bei GTA4


 Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass die Verkaufszahlen von D3 irgendetwas anderes als überragend werden? Online-Zwang hin oder her, es wird trotzdem von unglaublich vielen gekauft.



> DRM ist meines wissen nach einn kopierschutz, oder???
> Welche Probs hat man den mit dem Online-Zwang, ich persönlich kenn nur wenn man gehackt wird, was noch???


Ok, ich hoffe das ist keine Ironie sondern ernst gemeint. Das Problem beim Online-Zwang ist, dass man online sein muss (jaa, klingt verrückt), soll heißen, wenn dein Internet nicht funktioniert oder bei den Servern das Internet nicht funktioniert oder wenn die Server nicht funktionieren, dann guckst du in die Röhre und das völlig ohne Grund.
Das ist bei Ubisoft schon häufig genug passiert.

So und jetzt kommt das witzige. Gebracht hat es nämlich..................... nichts.
Der Kopierschutz wurde genauso geknackt und für den "Endnutzer" sprich derjenige, der sich das Spiel illegal runterlädt, ist es genauso schwer zu knacken wie jedes andere Spiel, nämlich einfach die gecrackte .exe-Datei überspielen.

Fakt ist einfach, dass Online-Zwang keine Vorteile bringt. Auch bei Diablo 3 sind herbeigecheatete Items im SP-Modus doch total egal. Interessiert doch keinen, was man im SP macht und der MP ist genau derselbe. Vor allem da man in Diablo 2 im geschlossenen Battle.net auch nicht mit seinem Charakter vom SP reingehen konnte. Also kurz gesagt: Du hast null Vorteile und du wirst gezwungen, das System zu benutzen, mit allen Vor- und Nachteile, egal welche und wieviele das sein sollten.


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> DRM ist meines wissen nach einn kopierschutz, oder???
> Welche Probs hat man den mit dem Online-Zwang, ich persönlich kenn nur wenn man gehackt wird, was noch???


 
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Server ausfallen können bzw. deine Internetleitung mal ausfallen könnte?

Schau einfach mal ins UBI Forum und such da nach ein paar Beiträgen, die Serverausfälle bei UBI behandeln und was Leute dazu sagen, wenn sie mehrere Tage nicht spielen können (SP wohlgemerkt), obwohl sie das Spiel gekauft haben.


----------



## DarthDevil (8. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> DRM ist meines wissen nach einn kopierschutz, oder???
> Welche Probs hat man den mit dem Online-Zwang, ich persönlich kenn nur wenn man gehackt wird, was noch???


 also da gibts aber noch einige mehr, schon allein angefangen damit das es immer noch mehr als genug regionen gibt in denen es langsame internet anbindung gibt, die auch öfters mal ganz ihren dienst versagt. dann kann man genauso wenig spielen wie wenn die server mal probleme machen. ganz zu schweigen davon das blizzard dann sehr genau das nutzerverhalten überwachen kann, weiß wann jemand spielt, was er spielt, wie viel er spielt....und ich find was ich mit meiner freizeit anstelle geht die mal gar nix an.

ich find blizzard aber auch echt besonders dreißt, schon bei starcraft 2 haben sie behauptet das sie drm schlecht finden, haben aber trotzdem eins benutzt, hier schon wieder der gleiche mist. das das ganze als cheaterschutz gedacht ist, das is ja wohl die allerdümmste ausrede die sie sich einfallen lassen konnten, das interessiert doch echt niemanden ob jemand im singleplayer modus cheatet....


----------



## Saberclaw (8. August 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Server ausfallen können bzw. deine Internetleitung mal ausfallen könnte?
> 
> Schau einfach mal ins UBI Forum und such da nach ein paar Beiträgen, die Serverausfälle bei UBI behandeln und was Leute dazu sagen, wenn sie mehrere Tage nicht spielen können (SP wohlgemerkt), obwohl sie das Spiel gekauft haben.


 
Das wär für mich persönlich der einzige Grund den Onlinezwang zu missbilligen. Da ich das Spiel aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit Freunden durchzocken werde, mit Story und allem drum und dran, macht mir das aber insgesamt nix aus (Singleplayer würd ich nur spielen, wenn der Multiplayer weniger story bspw. bieten würde)
Was Blizzards wahre Prioritäten bei diesem Vorgehen sind lässt sich nur erahnen, aber ich finde es durchaus vorteilhaft, wenn man so evtl. besser gegen Cheater, Duper etc. vorgehen kann.
Es wird sich zeigen wie sich der Onlinezwang auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt, aber ich bezweifle, dass sie von ihrem jetzigen Kurs mit dem neuen Battle.net abweichen werden.


----------



## Chronik (8. August 2011)

Das mit den Internet in GER hab ich schon mal, in einem anderen Beitrag hier bei PCGames, angeschprochen.

Das man DRM geknackt hat weiß ich auch. Ich dachte immer mit einem gecrackten Spiel kann man gar nicht Online gehn bzw auf ein Online Server kommen.

Ich bin auch gegen den ganzen "nur übers Internet im SP" schwachsinn. Wenn die Server bei D3 mal ausfallen, damit hab ich kein Prob, ich hab ja auch noch andere Games nicht nur D3, außerdem glaub ich nicht das die Server mal ausfallen werden schon allein weil WoW über Blizzard läuft und die somit schon Erfahrung in der Sache der Onlineserver haben.
Ich hab ein Prob. damit, wie DarthDevil es schon gesagt hat, das es Blizzard ein Dreck angeht was ich in meiner Freizeit machen bzw. wie lange ich Diablo3 im SP zogge. Und wenn mein Internet mal nicht geht dann is das mit den "nur übers Internet im SP"  auch ein Prob.
Was habt ihr den daran auszusetzen?

Aber was können wir den da als "Fans" schon machen???


----------



## TheChicky (8. August 2011)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Genau! Bei solch Kopiergeschützten Spielen werden nur die Ehrlichen Zocker bestraft. Raupkopierer hebeln jeden Kopierschutz aus. Auch wenns manchmal ein paar Wochen dauert.


 
Ähm, du weißt offenbar nicht wovon du redest. D3 hat keinen simplen Onlinekopierschutz wie irgend ein Singleplayerspiel, sondern eine Client/Serverarchitektur wie die von WOW(das ist bereits offiziell bestätigt). Um das offline zu spielen musst du das Battle.net emulieren. Bei WOW gabs sowas erst nach Jahren und selbst heute funktioniert es mehr schlecht als recht und mit jede Menge Einschränkungen. Bestenfalls ein paar 1000 Leute nutzen das und genauso wird es mit Diablo3 sein. Die Entscheidung, den Offlinemodus wegzulassen war somit für den Ehrlichen Käufer so ziemlich das beste, was sie machen konnten. Die einzigen, die das WIRKLICH stören sollte, sind ca. 20 Millionen Raubkopierer...


----------



## Atuan (8. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Aber was können wir den da als "Fans" schon machen???


 Das Spiel nicht kaufen und so laut wie möglich gegen den Online-Zwang wettern. Blizzard hat schon einige Male dem "Druck" aus der Community nachgegeben und die eigenen "großartigen" Ideen wieder verworfen. Wobei ich dieses Mal Zweifel habe, dass es was helfen wird...


----------



## TheChicky (8. August 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> So und jetzt kommt das witzige. Gebracht hat es nämlich..................... nichts.
> .


 
Lies dir mal meinen Post eins drüber durch...einen simplen onlinekopierschutz wie bei Ubisoft kannst du nicht mit einer Client/serverarchitektur wie bei D3 vergleichen. Wenn du da auf einen Crack wartest, wirst du seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange warten


----------



## Batze (8. August 2011)

Also mal wieder Mods Ade.

Gerade die vielen Mods bei D 2 haben das Game doch im Offline Modus noch interessant gemacht. 
Wird es also nicht mehr geben.

Und wenn ich dann sowas höre....... ""Wir garantieren damit, dass es keine Hacks und duplizierte Items gibt.

Lol, das muss gerade Blizzard sagen.


----------



## golani79 (8. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die das WIRKLICH stören sollte, sind ca. 20 Millionen Raubkopierer...


 
Boah, wenn ich deine Postings lese und was du darin über Leute von dir gibst, die nicht alles einfach so hinnehmen wollen, dann wird mir jedesmal schlecht ... 

Kannst du in irgendeiner Art und Weise belegen, dass Leute, die der Onlinezwang im SP stört, Raubkopierer sind? Ich denke mal nicht ...


----------



## Hasamoto (8. August 2011)

Wir sind Blizzard
Ihre Technologischen und Persönlichen Daten werden unseren Server hinzugefügt

Wiederstand ist Zwecklos


----------



## TheChicky (8. August 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Boah, wenn ich deine Postings lese und was du darin über Leute von dir gibst, die nicht alles einfach so hinnehmen wollen, dann wird mir jedesmal schlecht ...
> 
> Kannst du in irgendeiner Art und Weise belegen, dass Leute, die der Onlinezwang im SP stört, Raubkopierer sind? Ich denke mal nicht ...



Wer kann hier drin schon irgendwas belegen. Du etwa? Es ist meine Meinung, jawohl das sage ich hier, dass mindestens 80% der Leute, die so ein Spiel nur offline spielen wollten, es raubkopiert hätten. Oder kannst du mir das GEGENTEIL belegen? Ich denke mal nicht...


----------



## Frullo (8. August 2011)

Was mich am meisten stört zur Zeit: Dass Blizzard "überrascht" sein will, dass es Kritik hagelt. Sorry, aber das ist glatt gelogen. Andernfalls hätte Blizz die miesesten Strategen in den oberen Etagen, die die Computerspiele-Welt seit langem bei einem so erfolgreichen Entwickler je gesehen hat. Da steckt also mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit eiskaltes Kalkül dahinter - oder aber sie pokern gerne, was aber eher nicht so blizzmässig wirkt...


----------



## LorD-AcE (8. August 2011)

NEWS DES TAGES??? Die stand doch schon am Freitag drin. Wisst ihr nicht mehr was ihr schreiben sollt oder was?


----------



## Deewee (8. August 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Das eine Mal hat avast (Antivirensoftware - recht  verbreitet, kein Exot) den Launcher von StarCraft 2 für Schadsoftware  gehalten und blockiert.


 
 Das ist aber dann ein Problem mit Avast, und nicht mit Blizzard.
 Mein Avira schlägt auch öfters mal an bei Programmen, wie bsw +9 Trainer für irgendwelche Spiele die komplett Harmlose sind.



DerBloP schrieb:


> Genau! Bei solch Kopiergeschützten Spielen werden  nur die Ehrlichen Zocker bestraft. Raupkopierer hebeln jeden  Kopierschutz aus. Auch wenns manchmal ein paar Wochen dauert.



Natürlich wird es das auch irgendwann als Raubkopie geben, allerdings  kannst du da keine der unzähligen Online-Features nutzen, und ohne die  macht das Spiel doch keinen Bock.



Atuan schrieb:


> Das Spiel nicht kaufen und so laut wie möglich gegen den Online-Zwang wettern. Blizzard hat schon einige Male dem "Druck" aus der Community nachgegeben und die eigenen "großartigen" Ideen wieder verworfen. Wobei ich dieses Mal Zweifel habe, dass es was helfen wird...


 
Blizzard hat eine eigene Infrastruktur mit dem battle.net wo bereits WoW und SC2 drüber laufen, da werden die jetzt bei D3 sicher keine Ausnahme machen. Die kommenden Spiele wie Titan, die ganzen Addons etc werden ebenfalls eingebunden.
Interessant ist der Offline Modus nur für Leute die sich irgendwelche Imba Chars zusammen cheaten wollen, und Items/Gold dupen etc... und das ist mit dem Online Modus halt nicht möglich. Blizzard schiebt da einen Riegel vor... es wird keine Cheater geben, und falls doch, werden sie gebannt...so wie das auch bisher in WoW und SC2 gehandhabt wird.
Es ist halt kacke für Leute die viel auf Reisen sind mit nem Laptop, wo die Internetverbindung häufig weg ist... oder Leute die perse beschissenes Internet haben, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich... wer hat heutzutage schon noch eine beschissene Internet Leitung das da überhaupt nichts läuft? Kaum noch wer..

Gruss


----------



## Chronik (8. August 2011)

Mich würde mal Interessieren wie z.B. die USAler oder GBler oder oder oder darüber denken

Ich glaub ich hätte da eine Idee, wie man es Blizzard doch noch erschweren könnte das Game so raus zu bringen bzw. Blizzard doch noch zum umdenken anregt. Ich sag nochmal nur ein kleine IDEE


----------



## JCFR (9. August 2011)

Ich hab damals Diablo 2 richtig gerne und intensiv im Battlenet gezockt, aber da hatte man wenigstens noch die Wahl, ob man online gamen will oder nicht. 
Wieso der ständige online-zwang, der heutzutage um sich greift?  Assassin's Creed 2, Brotherhood  und all die Steam-Titel... 
Warum muss man auch online sein, wenn man nur so eben mal 'ne Stunde im SP unterwegs ist? Warum? Wozu? Weshalb? 
Damit wir unsere Internetrechnung erhöhen? Vielen Dank, Blizzard, aber dazu brauchen wir euch nicht!


----------



## Deewee (9. August 2011)

Wie sie alle rumweinen^^
Aber hauptsache ihr seid gerade ONLINE und könnt weinen^^

Gibts keine Offline Foren zum rumweinen?


----------



## toni-v (9. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Wer kann hier drin schon irgendwas belegen. Du etwa? Es ist meine Meinung, jawohl das sage ich hier, dass mindestens 80% der Leute, die so ein Spiel nur offline spielen wollten, es raubkopiert hätten. Oder kannst du mir das GEGENTEIL belegen? Ich denke mal nicht...



so ein hanebüchener kübel mist, den du hier ausschüttest. ich hab D2 monatelang im SP gespielt und zum glück damals noch offline. genauso ham das fast alle gemacht, mit denen ich damals über D2 gefachsimpelt hab (und das warn ne ganze menge). LAN-spieler warn grad mal 2 aus meinem damaligen sportverein.

und ja, ich hab das game im OVP mit addon. kannst gern mal vorbeikommen und schaun. dann solltest du aber den spruch mit den raubkopierern für dich behalten..........................oder gaaaaanz schnell laufen können. 

btt:
so gern ich D3 spielen würde - never mit onlinezwang!!

für die klugscheißer hier:
wenn ich selbst online geh, dann weil ich was wissen will, palavern will oder sonst was *für mich* tun will. wenn ich im SP daddeln will, brauch ich kein inet und dann hab ich keinen bock, *nur für Bliz**z* dauernd im inet zu hängen. nich nur weil evtl. der provider-server abkackt (ja auch das gibts im hochentwickelten GER) oder der game-server platt is oder jemand sonstwie auf der leitung sitzt. sondern weil ich nich weiß, wer was wo über meine aktivitäten aufzeichnet; und weil ich nich weiß, was mir mit dem client dann noch so untergejubelt wird; und weil ich vll. nach jahren nochmal meinen char ausgraben will; und weil ich einfach nich stundenlang meine inet-leitung unnötig offen halten will. waren jetzt die ersten handvoll gründe, die mir spontan eingefallen sind. deshalb erst denken, dann schreiben - kappisch


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Wie sie alle rumweinen^^
> Aber hauptsache ihr seid gerade ONLINE und könnt weinen^^
> 
> Gibts keine Offline Foren zum rumweinen?


 
Schon mal überlegt, was passieren würde, wenn du aus irgendeinem unvorhersehbaren Grund mal einige Zeit kein Internet hättest? Dann kannst ja mal versuchen Spiele wie Diablo 3 oder alle anderen mit Online-Zwang zu spielen  
Solche Zwänge und Systeme schaffen nur Probleme, die es ohne sie gar nicht geben würde.

Oder stell Dir das mal in anderen Bereichen im Leben vor. Du kaufst dir ein Buch und müsstest es jedesmal ans Internet anschließen, wenn du lesen willst. Da würdest du doch auch sagen: "Die spinnen gewaltig."
Und so gehts einigen auch beim Online-Zwang bei Computerspielen.

Du kannst ja deine eigene Meinung haben. Ich und andere akzeptieren das voll und ganz. Was hier aber im Thread passiert ist, dass andere dann als Weiner angesehen werden oder gar als Cheater oder Raubkopierer beschimpft. Find ich nicht in Ordnung. Sowas muss nicht sein.


----------



## Apokus (9. August 2011)

Tja..hoffentlich passiert es das Blizzard sich damit mal richtig Aufmerksamkeit bei den falschen verschafft und die Server immer mal wieder für nen Monat down gehen müssen wie es z.B. bei Sony der Fall war. Dort konnte man noch offline mit seinen Games zocken... hier nicht mehr... 
Mir solls recht sein!
Mein letztes zum "Vollpreis" gekauftes Spiel einer der größeren Anbieter war Bad Company 2, davor war es schon Supreme Commander 1... dazwischen diverse kleineren Indiegames.. Starfarer & Co... die haben alle genug Spass gemacht und ich bin mir sicher da kommen noch genug weitere lustige Spielchen raus ohne irgendwelchen Hypedreck + Marketing Budget von 50Mio und mehr nötig zu haben.
Geht Diablo 3 halt auch an mir Vorbei, ich muss keine 50€ für ne Lizenz ausgeben die besagt "ich darf dann spielen wenn Blizzard meint das ist ok.. und wenn die meinen meine Nase passt ihnen nicht mehr schalten se mir halt den Zugang ab".
Ich zahle nur für das was ich "besitzen" kann wie z.B. einen Datenträger mit dem ich Unabhängig bin vom "Wohlwollen" einer Firma die sich einen Scheiss drum kümmern wird.


----------



## VoodooDE (9. August 2011)

Ich wüsste sowieso nicht, warum ich Diablo 3 offline zocken sollte?! Das macht doch sowieso nur richtig Fun im Battle.net. Und da ist es jawohl klar, dass man immer online sein muss. Bei WoW meckert auch keiner rum, dass man immer online sein muss 

Achso und die Sache mit dem Auktionshaus ist ebenfalls super geil! Da kann ich wenigstens sicher sein, dass ich mein Geld auch bekomme, wenn ich ein seltenes, teures Item gefunden und verkauft habe. Früher ging das mit eBay und war nicht wirklich legal und noch viel weniger sicher. Trotzdem hat das fast jeder gemacht. So ists viel besser. Klar, Blizzard verdient damit noch mehr Kohle. Und? Ist doch geil. Dann können die ihre Tradition weiter fortsetzen: Die lassen sich so viel Zeit, wie sie brauchen und lassen sich von keinem vorgeben, wann ein Spiel fertig zu sein hat. Warum? Weil sie's können und die Kohle dazu haben...


----------



## R3cc4s (9. August 2011)

Wenn schon Online-Zwang, dann aber bitte keine separaten Single-Player-Charaktere, sondern 1 Charakter (Single + Multi) für beides und das Auktionshaus etc. auch im Single-Player-Modus. Der Online-Zwang sollte ja auch wenigstens schon Sinn machen.


----------



## Frullo (9. August 2011)

R3cc4s schrieb:


> Wenn schon Online-Zwang, dann aber bitte keine separaten Single-Player-Charaktere, sondern 1 Charakter (Single + Multi) für beides und das Auktionshaus etc. auch im Single-Player-Modus. Der Online-Zwang sollte ja auch wenigstens schon Sinn machen.


 
Genau das wird von den Blizz-Vertretern als "der grosse Vorteil" angeführt! Man braucht keinen Re-Roll wenn man plötzlich entscheidet, dass man seinen auf Lvl 467 gespielten SP-Character nun online auf die Probe stellen will!

Nur ist diese Begründung dermassen fadenscheinig, dass man sich fragen muss, für wie dumm diese Leute das Spieler-Kollektiv halten:

Bei D2 wusste JEDER, dass er seinen SP-Char nicht online stellen konnte. Wer sich dafür entschied, SP zu spielen, lebte damit. Wer sich nicht sicher war, ob er früher oder später doch mit dem Char online spielen wollte,* der erstellte einen MP-Char und spielte alleine in PW-geschützten Spielen. *

Im Prinzip gibt es nur einen rationalen Grund, warum Blizz sich dafür entschieden hat, den "klassischen" Single-Player-Modus zu entfernen: Gier.

Wer D2 lange genug gezockt hat, hat mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit schon vom Jamella-Editor gehört. Damit konnte man den eigenen SP-Char beliebig modden. Attribute verändern, Waypoints freischalten... aber vor allem der Zugriff auf jegliche Unique- oder Set-Items machte den Editor für all jene interessant, die nicht 1000 Stunden damit verbringen wollten nach dem Auge von Ettlich zu suchen. Genau das soll mit D3 nicht mehr möglich sein. Top-Items für Lau? Gibt's nicht, die wird man nur noch im Blizzard-eigenen Auktionshaus für bare Münze erhalten können - und an jeder Transaktion wird Blizz mitverdienen...


----------



## Angeldust (9. August 2011)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wer D2 lange genug gezockt hat, hat mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit schon vom Jamella-Editor gehört. Damit konnte man den eigenen SP-Char beliebig modden. Attribute verändern, Waypoints freischalten... aber vor allem der Zugriff auf jegliche Unique- oder Set-Items machte den Editor für all jene interessant, die nicht 1000 Stunden damit verbringen wollten nach dem Auge von Ettlich zu suchen. Genau das soll mit D3 nicht mehr möglich sein. Top-Items für Lau? Gibt's nicht, die wird man nur noch im Blizzard-eigenen Auktionshaus für bare Münze erhalten können - und an jeder Transaktion wird Blizz mitverdienen...


 
Also auf gut deutsch dich nervts, dass du nicht mehr cheaten kannst O_o

Evtl solltest du auf weniger harte und gemeine Spiele wie Farmville umsteigen. Aber nee da kannst auch net cheaten... Shooter mit God-Mode wären ne gute Sache... da kann man mal so echt krass abroxxorn ohne vorher irgendwas machen zu müssen...

Warum spielt man Spiele überhaupt wenn man sie eh nur durchcheatet? Wo ist denn da der Reiz bitte...

Hab schon D2 nur im Bnet gezockt insofern ist mir die Änderung vollends egal und denke mal so gehts mittlerweile den meisten, die schreien nur net so erbärmlich laut.


----------



## Frullo (9. August 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Also auf gut deutsch dich nervts, dass du nicht mehr cheaten kannst O_o


 
Nö. Mich nervts, wenn man mich für dumm verkaufen will.



Angeldust schrieb:


> Evtl solltest du auf weniger harte und gemeine Spiele wie Farmville umsteigen. Aber nee da kannst auch net cheaten... Shooter mit God-Mode wären ne gute Sache... da kann man mal so echt krass abroxxorn ohne vorher irgendwas machen zu müssen...


 
Wie sonstwer sein *Single-Player-Spiel* spielen möchte, hat dich nicht das Geringste zu interessieren. Wer woraus seinen Spass zieht ohne anderen damit auf den Sack zu gehen ist nicht deine Sache.



Angeldust schrieb:


> Warum spielt man Spiele überhaupt wenn man sie eh nur durchcheatet? Wo ist denn da der Reiz bitte...


 
Schattierungen sind dir offenbar fremd, für dich gibt's wohl nur schwarz/weiss, entweder (man cheatet) / oder (man cheatet nicht). Schon mal daran gedacht, dass jemand nach tausend ehrlich durchgezockten SP-Stunden ev. die Schnauze voll hat, dass das Auge von Ettlich immer noch nicht gedroppt ist? Oder jemand einfach mal sehen möchte, ob die Skillverteilung A auf Maximalstufe besser dem eigenen Spielstil entspricht als die Skillverteilung B auf Maximalstufe? 



Angeldust schrieb:


> Hab schon D2 nur im Bnet gezockt insofern ist mir die Änderung vollends egal und denke mal so gehts mittlerweile den meisten, die schreien nur net so erbärmlich laut.



Schön, du schliesst von dir auf andere (aka die Mehrheit) ohne irgendeinen Beleg, dass dem auch wirklich so ist. Trotzdem darf es dir dann auch vollkommen egal sein, wenn sich andere einen offline-SP-Modus wünschen, der *deine eigene Spielerfahrung nicht im geringesten tangiert*. Dies als erbärmlich zu bezeichnen zeugt lediglich von geringem Einfühlungsvermögen.


----------



## Angeldust (9. August 2011)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nö. Mich nervts, wenn man mich für dumm verkaufen will.



Dafür brauchst du mich nicht. Das schaffst du ohne Probleme selber...



Frullo schrieb:


> Wie sonstwer sein *Single-Player-Spiel* spielen möchte, hat dich nicht das Geringste zu interessieren. Wer woraus seinen Spass zieht ohne anderen damit auf den Sack zu gehen ist nicht deine Sache.



Du postest hier gerade in einem Forum. Soll ich das noch weiter erklären oder dämmerts von alleine?



Frullo schrieb:


> Schattierungen sind dir offenbar fremd, für dich gibt's wohl nur schwarz/weiss, entweder (man cheatet) / oder (man cheatet nicht). Schon mal daran gedacht, dass jemand nach tausend ehrlich durchgezockten SP-Stunden ev. die Schnauze voll hat, dass das Auge von Ettlich immer noch nicht gedroppt ist? Oder jemand einfach mal sehen möchte, ob die Skillverteilung A auf Maximalstufe besser dem eigenen Spielstil entspricht als die Skillverteilung B auf Maximalstufe?



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es kein Anrecht auf Cheaterei gibt? Wenn du Pech hattest oder einfach nur zu schlecht bist, dann hast du eben nun mal irgendwas nicht was irgendwer anders hat. Macht dich das zu nem schlechteren Menschen? Kannst du deswegen nicht mehr schlafen weil das Item nicht deinen Char ganz toll glitzern lässt?



Frullo schrieb:


> Schön, du schliesst von dir auf andere (aka die Mehrheit) ohne irgendeinen Beleg, dass dem auch wirklich so ist. Trotzdem darf es dir dann auch vollkommen egal sein, wenn sich andere einen offline-SP-Modus wünschen, der *deine eigene Spielerfahrung nicht im geringesten tangiert*. Dies als erbärmlich zu bezeichnen zeugt lediglich von geringem Einfühlungsvermögen.



In D2 gabs das Problem doch schon: Dupes etc. Das wäre nicht passiert wenn man gleich ein gescheites Onlinesystem installiert hätte (Item-Ids). Also doch es tangiert mich. Mag sein, dass es auch Möglichkeiten gäbe, beides unter einen Hut zu bringen, aber bis dahin nehme ich die cheater- und dupefreie Variante mit Kusshand. 

Und ja evtl ist es blauäugig aber ich denke es gibt mehr Leute die ihre Ruhe von Cheatern haben wollen als es Cheater gibt...


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

Wenn dieser Online Zwang einen großteil der Cheater entfernt dann hat er sich mMn gelohnt. Okay, in Diablo sind bei mir Cheater nicht so verpönt wie in einem richtigen MMORPG (vor allem da ich D1 und 2 nur im SP gezockt habe), aber ich denke ich werde in D3 duchaus auch den MP spielen.


----------



## Frullo (9. August 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du mich nicht. Das schaffst du ohne Probleme selber...


 
Spar dir deine Anspielungen und bleib beim Thema: Es ist eine Sache was Blizz mitteilt und eine andere was Blizz will - das war meine Aussage. Wenn du darauf nicht eingehen willst, bittesehr. Andernfalls schreib was, das nicht in einem Flamewar auszuarten braucht.



Angeldust schrieb:


> Du postest hier gerade in einem Forum. Soll ich das noch weiter erklären oder dämmerts von alleine?


 
Das gibt dir also das Recht die Vorlieben anderer abfällig zu bewerten: Ich kann, also tuh ich's...



Angeldust schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es kein Anrecht auf Cheaterei gibt?


 
Wenn es kein Anrecht auf Cheaterei gibt, gibt es folglicherweise auch kein Anrecht auf Mods. Zu D2 gibt's aber einige wirklich tolle Mods - wie zu vielen anderen Spielen auch. Um Goethe zu zitieren: Und umzuschaffen das Geschaffene, Dass sich's nicht zum Starren waffne, Wirkt ewiges lebendiges Thun. Das mit dem "Anrecht" ist also ein ziemlich verzwicktes Thema...



Angeldust schrieb:


> Wenn du Pech hattest oder einfach nur zu schlecht bist, dann hast du eben nun mal irgendwas nicht was irgendwer anders hat. Macht dich das zu nem schlechteren Menschen? Kannst du deswegen nicht mehr schlafen weil das Item nicht deinen Char ganz toll glitzern lässt?


 
Reden wir hier von Diablo oder über Vanity-Items in WoW? Ich mag mich nicht daran entsinnen, dass das Auge von Ettlich irgendeine optische Wirkung gehabt hätte. Wie schon gesagt, du bist (und bleibst) diesbezüglich im schwarz/weiss-Modus, wie dein "finde dich damit ab"-Statement bekräftigt. Es bleibt aber trotzdem so: Wer woraus seinen Spass zieht ohne anderen damit auf den Sack zu gehen ist nicht deine Sache.



Angeldust schrieb:


> In D2 gabs das Problem doch schon: Dupes etc. Das wäre nicht passiert wenn man gleich ein gescheites Onlinesystem installiert hätte (Item-Ids).


 
Aus Erfahrung lernt man. Schlussendlich funktionierte das B-Net ja dann doch ohne Dupes. Da es bei D2 ja nun mittlerweile funktioniert (und man 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit hatte), kann man sicher auch D3 dementsprechend gestalten und SP sowie MP unter einen Hut bringen...



Angeldust schrieb:


> Also doch es tangiert mich. Mag sein, dass es auch Möglichkeiten gäbe, beides unter einen Hut zu bringen, aber bis dahin nehme ich die cheater- und dupefreie Variante mit Kusshand.


 
Als ob die Eliminierung einer offline-SP-Variante sowas garantieren könnte. Zugegeben, es reduziert das Risiko. Nur ist das meines Erachtens wie in meinem Ausgangsposting erwähnt nicht der Grund, warum Blizz das tut.



Angeldust schrieb:


> Und ja evtl ist es blauäugig aber ich denke es gibt mehr Leute die ihre Ruhe von Cheatern haben wollen als es Cheater gibt...



Wären nur Cheater von der Massnahme tangiert. Dass es Leute gibt, die einfach nicht immer online sein wollen oder können - ohne irgendwelche Absichten zu Cheaten - das geht dir ja offenbar am Allerwertesten vorbei...


----------



## cryer (9. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Wer kann hier drin schon irgendwas belegen. Du etwa? Es ist meine Meinung, jawohl das sage ich hier, dass mindestens 80% der Leute, die so ein Spiel nur offline spielen wollten, es raubkopiert hätten. Oder kannst du mir das GEGENTEIL belegen? Ich denke mal nicht...


 
Mit deiner fragwürdigen Argumentation und deiner Aussage disqualifizierst du dich selbst.
Wer nicht deiner Meinung ist und dem Online-Zwang mit Freude begegnet, der muss ein Raubkopierer sein... soso.
Die schlimmsten Raubkopierer sind die, welche immer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen und somit ihre Spuren verwischen
wollen.
Also bist du wohl ein Raubkopierer, der hier nur so tut, als würde er den Online Zwang begrüßen. Klar, du wirst das nun abstreiten,
aber wie du schon schreibst: Belege mal das Gegenteil...

Irgendwie artet die Diskussion mal wieder in persönliches Verletzen aller aus, die andere Meinungen vertreten. Und lustiger- oder traurigerweise treten die Online-Zwang-Befürworter eher wie die Axt im Walde auf die nicht diskutieren können und wollen, sondern lediglich ihrem Ego huldigen. Was Blizzard macht ist geil! und die haben mit allem völlig recht. Leute, wacht mal auf. Dass ihr immer Internet habt und spielen könnt heißt leider nicht, dass es jedem so geht. Und solange es auch in Deutschland Bereiche gibt, in denen Internet extrem anfällig ist, kann mir Blizzard oder jeder andere Hersteller mit Dauer-Online-Zwang gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wären nur Cheater von der Massnahme tangiert. Dass es Leute gibt, die einfach nicht immer online sein wollen oder können - ohne irgendwelche Absichten zu Cheaten - das geht dir ja offenbar am Allerwertesten vorbei...



Aber DAS ist doch genau der Punkt. Es gibt viele Leute die einfach nicht immer Online sein *wollen* - sei es aus Prinzip oder warumauchimmer - obwohl sie dadurch keine Nachteile hätten. Wieso bin ich seit Jahren eigentlich 24/7 on (wenn PC an ist) und hatte noch nie Probleme damit? Es ist eben kein Wunschkonzert - Blizzard hat sich entscheiden daß eine Online Pflicht zugunsten Cheaterfreiheit besteht und basta. Es ist ja niemand gezwungen es zu kaufen.

Das sich Leute gurndsätzlich (künstlich) aufregen (besonders hier) ist man ja schon gewohnt.

Ach ja, daß man im Offline Modus bei D2 cheaten konnte tangiert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich muss es ja nicht nutzen. Allerdings verstehe ich durchaus die Leute die Wert darauf legen sich selber zu beschummeln (  ) und verstehe Blizzards Entschluss auch nicht keinerlei Offline Modus zu implementieren. Ich denke es hängt mit der Sicherheit des AHs zusammen.


----------



## cryer (9. August 2011)

@ Vordack Das Kaufargument ist immer die letzte Bastion, in die man sich zurückzieht, wenn man eigentlich keine Argumente mehr hat.
Klar, wer jede Kröte schluckt kauft, wer nicht jeden Mist mitmachen will, der darf nicht kaufen? Funktioniert Wirtschaft so? Die Entwickler haben noch die Sicherheit, dass ein Großteil der Ablehner am Ende doch kauft, weil die Sucht über das rationale Denken siegt. Aber die Fragwürdigkeit der Entwicklung muss und sollte im Vorfeld angeprangert werden.
A ist nicht sicher, dass Cheaten unterbunden wird. Es ist nichts doof genug, als dass es nicht jemand testen wird. Einzig das Bannen von Cheatern könnte nun einfacher werden.
B was wird unterbunden? Die Geldmaschine von Blizzard. Es wird keine dupes mehr geben, mit denen man im AH Geld verdient und seinem Charakter trotzdem einen Gegenstand spendiert. Wer im AH Geld verdient, verdient für Blizzard mit. Wer einen Gegenstand aber selber trägt, der macht für Blizzard keinen Umsatz. Es wird also genau DAS Cheaten unterbunden, was direkt mit dem Geldverdienen von Blizzard verbunden ist. 
C Stabiles Internet ist selbst in Deutschland in manchen Bereichen eine Sache für sich. Da hilft es nichts, wenn Großstädter annehmen, dass ihr Netz überall in der gleichen Qualität vorhanden sein muss. Wer beruflich mal von einer Großstadt in ein dörfliches Umfeld musste, der kann das vielleicht verstehen: da ist es Essig mit einer Dauer-Internet-Anbindung... Dem Chef sagen: da will ich nicht hin, ist sicher hilfreich, wenn man den Job nicht braucht. Aber ansonsten ist man eben nicht in der Lage, Singleplayer Spiele zu spielen, die Internet voraussetzen. Wenn das Schule macht, wird man also irgendwann gar nicht mehr spielen können, weil jeder Entwickler und Publisher meint, dass Internet ja 24/7 verfügbar ist... Danke. Dann spare ich bares Geld, was ich aber eigentlich gerne für Spiele, die mir gefallen, ausgeben würde. Und als Kunde habe ich den Anspruch meine Meinung zu bestimmten Entwicklungen kundzutun, in der Hoffnung, dass nicht nur den Befürwortern zugehört wird, sondern auch den Ablehnern. Denn Argumente gibt es für und gegen. Derzeit überwiegen für mich die gegen-Argumente, selbst wenn ich zuhause mit Dauer-I-Net-Zwang kein Prob habe. Aber ich kenne nun die andere Seite und lehne die momentane Entwicklung ab...


----------



## anjuna80 (9. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber DAS ist doch genau der Punkt. Es gibt viele Leute die einfach nicht immer Online sein *wollen* - sei es aus Prinzip oder warumauchimmer - obwohl sie dadurch keine Nachteile hätten. Wieso bin ich seit Jahren eigentlich 24/7 on (wenn PC an ist) und hatte noch nie Probleme damit? Es ist eben kein Wunschkonzert - Blizzard hat sich entscheiden daß eine Online Pflicht zugunsten Cheaterfreiheit besteht und basta. Es ist ja niemand gezwungen es zu kaufen.
> 
> Das sich Leute gurndsätzlich (künstlich) aufregen (besonders hier) ist man ja schon gewohnt.


Genau so siehts aus. Die DSL-Verfügbarkeit liegt in Deutschland bei ca. 90%. Die restlichen 10% können gerne ihren Unmut äußern, bei allen anderen finde ichs langsam unangebracht. Internet ist fast schon so Standard wie Strom oder fließend Wasser. Und wenn es mal 2 Tage im Jahr nicht läuft...meine Güte.
Der überwiegende Teil will das doch nur aus Prinzip hier nicht mitmachen. Prinzipien finde ich gut, jedoch eher bei wichtigen Dingen des Lebens, und nicht gerade bei einem bescheuerten Computerspiel.


----------



## Frullo (9. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber DAS ist doch genau der Punkt. Es gibt viele Leute die einfach nicht immer Online sein *wollen* - sei es aus Prinzip oder warumauchimmer - obwohl sie dadurch keine Nachteile hätten. Wieso bin ich seit Jahren eigentlich 24/7 on (wenn PC an ist) und hatte noch nie Probleme damit? Es ist eben kein Wunschkonzert - Blizzard hat sich entscheiden daß eine Online Pflicht zugunsten Cheaterfreiheit besteht und basta. Es ist ja niemand gezwungen es zu kaufen.


 
Das bin ich auch (24/7 on). Aber weil ich *will*, nicht weil ich *muss. *Wobei es ok ist, wenn es in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass ich *muss*, wie z.B. wenn ich zusammen mit anderen spielen möchte. Aber wenn ich muss, obwohl es dafür nur fadenscheinige Gründe gibt, dann ist das nervig. Und jetzt haben wir nur über jene Leute gesprochen, die nicht online sein *wollen* und haben die aussen vor gelassen, die nicht online sein *können*...



Vordack schrieb:


> Ach ja, daß man im Offline Modus bei D2 cheaten konnte tangiert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich muss es ja nicht nutzen. Allerdings verstehe ich durchaus die Leute die Wert darauf legen sich selber zu beschummeln (  ) und verstehe Blizzards Entschluss auch nicht keinerlei Offline Modus zu implementieren. Ich denke es hängt mit der Sicherheit des AHs zusammen.



Die Sicherheit des AH ist ziemlich sicher mit ein Grund, da das AH für Blizz zusätzliche Einnahmen generieren soll. Wie schon in meinem Ausgangsposting erwähnt (auch wenn in etwas anderen Worten): Wer bei D3 Item-mässig cheaten will, der kann das ganz offiziell - über das AH gegen bare Münze...


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> @ Vordack Das Kaufargument ist immer die letzte Bastion, in die man sich zurückzieht, wenn man eigentlich keine Argumente mehr hat.



Das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen.

Ich sehe einfach keine Argumente die GEGEN einen Online Zwang sprechen. Von den ca. 10% mit schlechtem Internet in Deutschland mal abgesehen.



> Klar, wer jede Kröte schluckt kauft, wer nicht jeden Mist mitmachen will, der darf nicht kaufen?



Oha, die möchtegern Rebellen kommen aus ihren Löchern. Lass dir mal so viel gesagt sein: nur weil mir andere Dinge wichtiger sind als solche Lapalien wie Computerspiele muss es nicht bedeuten dass ich jede Kröte schlucke. Gehe doch auf die Barrikaden wegen diesem Online Zwang - da hab ich wichtigeres in meinem Leben für das es sich zu kämpfen lohnt.



> Die Geldmaschine von Blizzard



Ja, Blizzard ist echt scheisse!!! Blizzard ist ne Firma und möchte Geld verdienen 

Der Rest von Deinem Cheaten-Blizzard-AH Zeugs lasse ich mal unkommentiert.. Du scheint ein wirkliches Problem damit zu haben dass ne Firma daran interessiert ist Geld zu machen. Nur komischerweise nur wenn es auch die Firma ist die am meisten Anrecht auf das Geld hat. Wenn Blizzard kein AH erstellen würde sondern alles über Ebay (merke: Ebay ist auch ne Firma die Geld will) laufen würde wäre alles in Butter?



> Stabiles Internet ist selbst in Deutschland in manchen Bereichen eine Sache für sich.



Oben schrieb jemand dass ca. 90% von Deutschland stabiles Internet haben. Das ist doch schon ne ganze Menge. Es gibt bestimmt auch viele Leute die auf Dörfern wohnen in denen es kein Kino gibt - oder keine Disco - oder kein Freizeitpark. Ich finde wir sollten die ganze Welt verklagen da sie so unfair ist! Und die Merkel zuerst


----------



## cryer (9. August 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Die DSL-Verfügbarkeit liegt in Deutschland bei ca. 90%. Die restlichen 10% können gerne ihren Unmut äußern, bei allen anderen finde ichs langsam unangebracht. Internet ist fast schon so Standard wie Strom oder fließend Wasser. Und wenn es mal 2 Tage im Jahr nicht läuft...meine Güte.
> Der überwiegende Teil will das doch nur aus Prinzip hier nicht mitmachen. Prinzipien finde ich gut, jedoch eher bei wichtigen Dingen des Lebens, und nicht gerade bei einem bescheuerten Computerspiel.


 
Es geht hier nicht nur um ein Computerspiel. Es geht darum, dass man Internet eben nicht immer voraussetzen kann. 90% DSL Verfügbarkeit halte ich für Werbegerede. Wenn ich in Mannheim schon Spots finde, an denen DSL nicht verfügbar ist, dann zweifle ich diese Zahl an. Es gibt Alternativen, aber wer mal versuchte in eine Wohnung, die mitten in einer Großstadt liegt, Internet zu bekommen und 3 Monate brauchte, der verzweifelt. DSL nicht erhältlich, Kabel-BW konnte nicht in die Wohnung verlegen, Vodafone Netz...quälend langsam, an Spielen war da nicht zu denken, O2 Netz...neuer Anbieter...gleiches Problem... Am Ende dann VDSL, wer es sich leisten kann...
Die Publisher verlagern also ihre Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen auf den Geldbeutel ihrer Kunden. Und damit ist es eine prinzipielle Frage: kann man prinzipiell davon ausgehen, dass JEDER Internet immer und zu jeder Zeit hat... Dass es hier um ein Spiel geht liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Die Publisher verlagern also ihre Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen auf den Geldbeutel ihrer Kunden. Und damit ist es eine prinzipielle Frage: kann man prinzipiell davon ausgehen, dass JEDER Internet immer und zu jeder Zeit hat... Dass es hier um ein Spiel geht liegt in der Natur der Sache.



Du sagst es doch selber - es geht NUR um ein Spiel. Wo steht bitte geschrieben dass jeder das RECHT HABEN MUSS das Spiel zu spielen?

Manchmal denke ich echt das ihr hier in Deutschland mit zu viel Ego aufwachst und meint euch müßte alles vor die Füsse gelegt werden...


----------



## AtomX (9. August 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht nur um ein Computerspiel. Es geht darum, dass man Internet eben nicht immer voraussetzen kann. 90% DSL Verfügbarkeit halte ich für Werbegerede. Wenn ich in Mannheim schon Spots finde, an denen DSL nicht verfügbar ist, dann zweifle ich diese Zahl an. Es gibt Alternativen, aber wer mal versuchte in eine Wohnung, die mitten in einer Großstadt liegt, Internet zu bekommen und 3 Monate brauchte, der verzweifelt. DSL nicht erhältlich, Kabel-BW konnte nicht in die Wohnung verlegen, Vodafone Netz...quälend langsam, an Spielen war da nicht zu denken, O2 Netz...neuer Anbieter...gleiches Problem... Am Ende dann VDSL, wer es sich leisten kann...
> Die Publisher verlagern also ihre Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen auf den Geldbeutel ihrer Kunden. Und damit ist es eine prinzipielle Frage: kann man prinzipiell davon ausgehen, dass JEDER Internet immer und zu jeder Zeit hat... Dass es hier um ein Spiel geht liegt in der Natur der Sache.


 
Diese ganze Diskussion kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Blizzard hat sich nun einmal dafuer entschienden, das man Diablo 3 nur online spielen kann, also findet euch damit ab. 
DSL Verfuegbarkeit spielt dabei absolut nichts zur Sache, auf vielen Doerfern gibt es anstaendiges DSL, dort wo es kein DSL gibt, kann man sein Handy mit dem richtigen Tarif zum surfen benutzen ( ohne sich in Umkosten zu stuerzen, bevor sowas wieder kommt). Das mag langsam sein...aber was denkst ihr denn was fuer Datenmengen bei Diablo uebertragen werden...das wird absolut minimal sein. Wenn man Singleplayer spielt, wird der Charakter verifiziert...das war es dann auch schon. Bei Verbindungsverlust wird der Charakter ohne Probleme von Blizzard gespeichert...egal wie langsam das Internet ist. ( Das funktioniert auch bei WoW gut )
Ich habe viele Freunde die auf dem Dorf wohnen und diese Variante benutzen. Diejenigen die absolut kein Internet haben ( bzw. nach Minuten bezahlen ), beschraenken sich auf ein absolutes Minimum und sind wohl auch nicht mehr an spielen interessiert.
Internet ist in der heutigen Zeit selbstverstaendlich, wer den Trend nicht mitgehen will, dem wird irgendwann bewusst werden das dies erst der Anfang ist.........


----------



## cryer (9. August 2011)

Lies nochmal genauer. Es geht um ein Spiel, was auf einer Spielseite wohl legitim ist. Das hat mit Ego nichts zu tun. Wenn ich über Gentechnologie und deren Nutzung diskutieren will, dann werde ich das nicht hier machen. 
Und wenn du oben vom Geldverdienen sprichst: Wieso muss Blizzard einen Teil der Singleplayer Spieler vom Erwerb des Produkts abhalten?
Es geht nicht um Recht, es geht um Geld. Soweit waren wir oben schon. Aber statt den Offline Modus anzubieten, schützt man lieber ein AH gegen Cheater und blockt damit Spieler, die nicht 24/7 Stunden Internet-Zugang haben wollen? Kunden, die bereit sind für das Spiel zu bezahlen, werden einfach mal so vom Spielen abgehalten... mit vor die Füße legen hat das nichts zu tun


----------



## TheChicky (9. August 2011)

> cryer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mit deiner fragwürdigen Argumentation und deiner Aussage disqualifizierst du dich selbst.
> ...


----------



## hastenichgesehn (9. August 2011)

Es geht doch garnicht um die Verfügbarkeit des Internets! Wer ständig online sein kann der soll sich doch einen Ast freuen. Ich habe auch keine Probleme damit. Mein DSL-Anschluss ist normalerweise ständig verfügbar. Von daher alles kein Problem. Trotzdem sehe ich keinen Grund warum der singleplayerpart von D3 nur mit einer ständig verfügbaren Internetverbindung spielbar sein soll. Ist doch totaler Quatsch. Letztendlich gibt es nur einen Grund dafür, und das ist mehr Einnahmen zu generieren. Ich als Käufer habe nicht nur den vollen Preis für das Spiel zu zahlen, sondern ich muss es mir auch bieten lassen, dass ich nur dann mein Game spielen kann, wenn der Publisher es mir erlaubt. Denn schließlich hat er die alleinige Verfügungsgewalt über die Server und kann daher bestimmen wer sein Spiel wann spielen kann. Warum aber soll ich dafür 50+ € ausgeben? Wer nur im Multiplayer unterwegs sein will für den gibt es kein Problem. Der muss sowieso damit rechnen ab und an mal nicht zocken zu können. Aber wer, wie ich, vor allem im singleplayer unterwegs ist der braucht defacto keine Internetverbindung. Wozu auch? Und was kommt als nächstes? Wird demnächst die Spielzeit vom Publisher bestimmt? Wird man nach 2 Stunden Zockerei vom Server geschmissen? Oder darf ich mich nur zu bestimmten Zeiten am Server anmelden? Oder muss ich demnächst Zusatzgebühren abdrücken wenn ich Wochenende spielen will. Solange der Rubel rollt ist für die Publisher doch alles denkbar. Sie können es ja machen. Es wird ja trotzdem gekauft. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass áuch so etwas von vielen hingenommen würde. Nach dem Motto: "Der Publisher hat das so entschieden. Dann ist das eben so. Drücke ich eben noch mehr Geld ab. Ist doch so ein geiles Game." Viele Leute sind eben nicht in der Lage über ihren eigenen Horizont hinaus zu blicken. Hauptsache Fun. Wenn es nur um Games geht, mag eine solche Einstellung verschmerzbar sein. Aber wie ich feststellen muss, ist das heutzutage normal. Viele Leben nach dem Credo: "Das ist eben so. Da kann man nichts machen. Augen zu und durch. Immer schön wegducken."


----------



## Chronik (9. August 2011)

OK ...
was habt ihr denn ALLE gegen den Online-Zwang, möchte ich einfach mal wissen? (Ich bin auch dagegen)
Mich interessiert es nur was ihr ALLE dagegen habt.


----------



## AtomX (9. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> OK ...
> was habt ihr denn ALLE gegen den Online-Zwang, möchte ich einfach mal wissen? (Ich bin auch dagegen)
> Mich interessiert es nur was ihr ALLE dagegen habt.


 
Nichts effektives! 



hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> " Viele Leute sind eben nicht in der Lage über ihren eigenen Horizont hinaus zu blicken. Hauptsache Fun. Wenn es nur um Games geht, mag eine solche Einstellung verschmerzbar sein. Aber wie ich feststellen muss, ist das heutzutage normal. Viele Leben nach dem Credo: "Das ist eben so. Da kann man nichts machen. Augen zu und durch. Immer schön wegducken."


 
Das hat ueberhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass es Leute gibt die alles hinnehmen und sich "wegducken" wie du so schoen sagst. Es ist eine reine Abwaegung ob man einen Onlinezwang akzeptiert, oder halt nicht. 
Bislang hat hier absolut NIEMAND wirkliche Argumente  gebracht, die sich gegen einen Onlinezwang aussprechen, und Spieler betreffen, die einen stablien Internetanschluss besitzen und nicht paranoid jedes mal das Internet kappen, sobald sie ein Spiel starten!
Bitte, zeigt mir die Nachteile auf, die ich dadurch habe dauerhaft Online zu sein...und bitte kommt mir nicht mit, Blizzard bestimmt meine Spielzeit. Ich habe vollstes Vertrauen das Blizzard es schaffen wird Ausfaelle von Servern auf ein minimum zu reduzieren. Darin haben sie Erfahrung, und das Battle.net konnte ich frueher jederzeit betreten, ich hatte absolut NIE Einschraenkungen dadurch!


----------



## cryer (9. August 2011)

@The Chicky... ich habe doch auch nur meine Meinung kund getan. 

Dass es wichtigere Dinge gibt, stelle ich nicht in Abrede. Aber lassen wir das, denn eigentlich hast du recht: die Diskussion bewegt sich durch das dauernde Hin und Her Geschreibe auf der persönlichen Schiene, was nicht sein muss.

Darum zurück zum Topic, da bleibe ich dabei:
Ein Dauer-Online-Zwang für einen Singleplayer ist der größte Unfug, den man sich einfallen lassen kann. Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen für ein AH, die ebenfalls nur den Multiplayer betreffen, kann man sicher auch einführen, wenn die SP-Spieler in Ruhe offline ihren SP-Part genießen.
Klar kann man sagen: Augen zu, Blizzard hat das entschieden. Aber da D3 noch in der Mache ist kann man Blizzard durch Diskussionen auch aufzeigen, dass es nicht wenige Spieler sind, die ebenfalls gute Argumente für einen Offline Modus haben.
Denn so schwer beides anzubieten kann es nicht sein. Klar, es macht Arbeit. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob diese Arbeit sich am Ende in Gewinn niederschlägt. Aber das muss ich auch nicht wissen, da ich "nur" jemand bin, der für Original-Spiele bereit ist Geld zu bezahlen, wenn ich sie dann spielen kann, wann ich will. Und nicht, wenn ich zufällig Internet verfügbar habe oder eben nicht.

Und mal ehrlich: wem der Befürworter würde es weh tun, wenn D3 einen Offline Modus hat?
Genau, keinem.
Derzeit leiden die Offline-Spieler, die battle.net Nutzer haben hier keinen Handlungsbedarf. Aber im Umkehrschluss auch keinen Nachteil, wenn beide Seiten zufrieden wären...

Generell gilt auch für D3: was wir hier ablassen interessiert bei Blizzard kaum wen bis keinen. Wichtig ist denen der US Markt und wie die Sache dort aussieht kann ich gerade nicht abschätzen, ich verfolge die entsprechenden Foren nicht.
Was ich aber, auch durch WoW-Konsum und Diskussion in den Foren da, von Blizzard gesehen habe: ab und zu sind die Damen und Herren Vorschlägen und Kritik aus der Community aufgeschlossen. Und eben deswegen sollte man auch weiter diskutieren. 

@AtomX Nun zeig du mir EINEN Nachteil, den Du, als Multiplayer-Spieler und AH Nutzer haben würdest, wenn ich gemütlich auf dem Laptop im Zug D3 Singleplayer spiele...


----------



## hastenichgesehn (9. August 2011)

Argumente dagegen gibt es genug, man braucht sich nur die Posts hier durchzulesen. Und auch wenn du es für dich gleich als Argument ausgeschlossen hast, die Fremdbestimmung miner Spielzeit gehört dazu. Wenn die Server in der Regel auch immer verfügbar sein mögen, so bestimmt doch immer jemand anders ob ich spielen darf oder nicht. Das ist für mich (ich betone nochmal: für mich) Argument genug das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Eigentlich ist doch die Frage: Wozu braucht der singleplayerpart von D3 eine ständige online-Verbindung zum Server? Nennt mir mal Gründe dafür! Wozu? Damit der Publisher mehr Geld einnehmen kann? Damit der Publisher die Kontrolle über mein Spielverhalten hat? Damit der Publisher mich jederzeit am Spielen hindern kann? Damit der Publisher seine ehrlichen Kunden verprellen kann? Damit der Publisher seine Kunden gängeln kann? Damit der Publisher Raubkopieren verhindern kann? Das letzte Argument ist am stichhaltigsten Aber genau darum geht es Blizzard ja lt. eigener Aussage nicht! Warum also? Wenn ich in meinem SP cheate kann das Blizzard doch egal sein. Also wozu ist die ständige online-Verbindung für den SP von D3 nütze? Man sollte sich immer die Frage stellen: "Wem nützt das was?" Mir als Käufer bringt das Null Mehrwert. Also hat nur der Publisher was davon. Und dann sollte sich jeder selbst die Frage stellen, ob er das mitmacht oder nicht. Und da sollte man schon mal weiter denken, als bis zur eigenen  Nasenspitze.


----------



## AtomX (9. August 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: wem der Befürworter würde es weh tun, wenn D3 einen Offline Modus hat?
> Genau, keinem.
> Derzeit leiden die Offline-Spieler, die battle.net Nutzer haben hier keinen Handlungsbedarf. Aber im Umkehrschluss auch keinen Nachteil, wenn beide Seiten zufrieden wären...
> @AtomX Nun zeig du mir EINEN Nachteil, den Du, als Multiplayer-Spieler und AH Nutzer haben würdest, wenn ich gemütlich auf dem Laptop im Zug D3 Singleplayer spiele...





hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich in meinem SP cheate kann das Blizzard doch egal sein. Also wozu ist die ständige online-Verbindung für den SP von D3 nütze? Man sollte sich immer die Frage stellen: "Wem nützt das was?" Mir als Käufer bringt das Null Mehrwert. Also hat nur der Publisher was davon. Und dann sollte sich jeder selöbst die Frag stellen, ob er das mitmacht oder nicht. Und da sollte man schon mal weiter denken, als bis zur eigenen  Nasenspitze.



Ich nennen euch beiden sehr gerne Nachteile dich ich daraus habe. Ich will meinen Charakter sowohl im Single-, als auch im Multiplayermodus spielen.
Durch die Onlineverbindung ist das Problemlos moeglich.
Wenn ich Diablo 3 im Singleplayermodus durchgespielt habe, muss ich nicht einen neunen Char. erstellen um Online zu spielen, nein, ich kann direkt in ein Multiplayerspiel einsteigen, und das ohne den Zwang ( wie es bei Diablo 2 war ), ins offene .net geschmissen zu werden und dann von Cheatern ueberannt zu werden.
Ich moechte auch als primaerer Singleplay Spieler die Moeglichkeit haben das Auktionshaus zu nutzen. Auch das waere nicht moeglich wenn man Singleplayer nur im Offline Modus haette.

Ihr seid so damit beschaeftigt Nachteile des Onlinezwangs fuer den Singleplayer zu suchen, dass ihr ueberhaupt nicht mehr seht, das es auch viele Vorteile mit sich bringt.
Wenn es also einen reinen Offline Modus gaebe, fuer Einzelspieler, und einen Multiplayermodus, mit Auktionshaus...dann wuerdet ihr mir ( und warscheinlich auch vielen Anderen ) die Moeglichkeit nehmen jederzeit in ein Spiel einzusteigen und das Auktionshaus zu benutzen!
Ich wuerde, Dank euch, weniger fuer mein Geld bekommen!


----------



## hastenichgesehn (9. August 2011)

@AtomX: Gut. Für dich mag das diese Maßnahme rechtfertigen. Für mich ist das eine von Blizzard bewusst vorgeschobene Argumentation um die Einführung einer unpopulären Kopierschutzmassnahme zu verschleiern. Schließlich ist das alles auch ohne ständige online-Verbindung möglich. 

 Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden wann für ihn die Grenze erreicht ist. Die Grenze ab der man sagt, da mache ich nicht mehr mit. Tatsache ist doch, dass Blizzard ganz schnell Abstand von dieser Maßnahme nehmen würde, wenn sich heraustellt, dass die Verkaufszahlen nicht stimmen. Aber wenn sich das Spiel trotzdem gut verkauft und am Ende die Zahlen stimmen haben die ja nichts falsch gemacht. Beim nächsten Mal gehen die eben noch weiter, dann kannste nur spielen wenn du vorher einen Werbevideo angesehen hast. Oder eben nur zu bestimmten Zeiten. Schöne Idee für die Publisher wäre es, extra Einnahmen zu generieren, in dem sie für den Zugang zum Server in den "Hauptspielzeiten" extra Kohle verlangen. Ich bin sicher das das auch von vielen akzepiert wird, weil: "Das Spiel ist toll und das ist es mir wert. Der Publisher hat das eben so bestimmt. Ich kaufe das trotzdem. Dann spiele ich eben nur zu Zeiten an denen ich nicht extra bezahlen muss oder drücke eben extra ab. Ist dann eben so." Sicher ist das etwas an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Aber eines ist doch klar. Letztendlich bestimmen wir als Käufer was es wert ist, gekauft zu werden. Und ein Spiel, dass auch im SP-Part immer online sein muss ist für mich das Geld nicht wert. Dabei geht es mir auch darum mir nicht alles bieten zu lassen. Für mich ist hier die Grenze erreicht. Ein UBI-Launcher-Game kommt mir nicht auf die Platte und so wird es auch für D3 sein. Wahrscheinlich kann ich bald nur noch Indie-Games zocken. Dann ist das eben so. Ich werde es sicherlich überleben. Dabei kaufe ich momentan noch etwa 10 bis 20 Vollpreistitel pro Jahr. Wer damit leben kann und will, dass er vom Godwill des Publishers abhängig ist, der soll doch sein Geld dafür ausgeben. Aber man sollte schon mal darüber nachdenken wohin das führt. Wenn auch Blizzard dies Kopierschutzmaßnahme als Erfolg hinstellt, werden andere folgen. Dann kann man bald kein SP-Game mehr offline zocken. So wird es kommen. Aber eben nur dann wenn wir als Käufer das mitmachen. Man sollte wenigstens drüber nachdenken und sich ein paar Gedanken machen. Mir nützt die ständige online-Verbindung nichts, also zahle ich nicht dafür. Das ist meine Entscheidung.


----------



## cryer (9. August 2011)

AtomX schrieb:


> Ich nennen euch beiden sehr gerne Nachteile dich ich daraus habe.Ich will meinen Charakter sowohl im Single-, als auch im Multiplayermodus spielen.
> Durch die Onlineverbindung ist das Problemlos moeglich.
> Wenn ich Diablo 3 im Singleplayermodus durchgespielt habe, muss ich nicht einen neunen Char. erstellen um Online zu spielen, nein, ich kann direkt in ein Multiplayerspiel einsteigen, und das ohne den Zwang ( wie es bei Diablo 2 war ), ins offene .net geschmissen zu werden und dann von Cheatern ueberannt zu werden.
> Ich moechte auch als primaerer Singleplay Spieler die Moeglichkeit haben das Auktionshaus zu nutzen. Auch das waere nicht moeglich wenn man Singleplayer nur im Offline Modus haette.
> ...


 
Und weil du etwas willst, dürfen andere nichts wollen 
Wir suchen keine Nachteile, die wurden oft genug benannt. Aber klar. Für deinen Komfort verzichten andere, die diesen Nutzen nicht zu schätzen wissen, gerne auf Diablo 3.

Digitale Vertriebswege, Dauer-Internet-Anbindung, demnächst dann kostenpflichtiger DLC, den man downloaden muss, damit man noch spielen darf. Und es wird immer Leute geben, die mitmachen. Da freut sich der Publisher und die Spieler schauen in die Röhre.


----------



## Deewee (9. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, was passieren würde, wenn du aus irgendeinem unvorhersehbaren Grund mal einige Zeit kein Internet hättest? Dann kannst ja mal versuchen Spiele wie Diablo 3 oder alle anderen mit Online-Zwang zu spielen
> Solche Zwänge und Systeme schaffen nur Probleme, die es ohne sie gar nicht geben würde.



Das ist auch das Top Argument der Offline Verteidiger...
Wenn das Internet mal nicht geht... ja was ist dann.... dann ist mal Pause mit Zocken, ist das ein Problem für euch Süchtels? 
Im Normalfall wird man für Serverausfälle Fürstlich belohnt von Blizzard, und mittlerweile auch von UBIsoft... wo ist das Problem ?
 Davon ab, wann hatte Blizzard den letzten Server Ausfall? Ich kann mich garnicht mehr dran erinnern, so lange ist das her.

Und wenn das eigene Internet mal ausfällt, ja mein Gott... da geht die Welt auch nicht unter.
Ihr seid schon alle so Online fixiert, das Ihr ohne garnicht mehr klarkommt was?

Wenn Ihr so ein Riesen Problem damit habt, zieht euch halt die Raubkopie, da könnt Ihr Offline zocken und cheaten soviel wie Ihr wollt.
Ich für meinen Teil zock lieber mit meinen Freunden die Orginal Version und komm in den Genuss der unzähligen Online Features


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Das ist auch das Top Argument der Offline Verteidiger...
> Wenn das Internet mal nicht geht... ja was ist dann.... dann ist mal Pause mit Zocken, ist das ein Problem für euch Süchtels?
> Im Normalfall wird man für Serverausfälle Fürstlich belohnt von Blizzard, und mittlerweile auch von UBIsoft... wo ist das Problem ?
> Davon ab, wann hatte Blizzard den letzten Server Ausfall? Ich kann mich garnicht mehr dran erinnern, so lange ist das her.
> ...


 
Ich möchte gerne zocken können wann ich will und wie ich will. Hier gehts ja auch nicht nur um Diablo 3, sondern ein Trend der wohl damit ausgelöst werden könnte und in Zukunft dann andere Hersteller auch auf den Zug einspringen möchte.
Gerade wer ein Spielesammler wie ich ist, der möchte seine Spiele auch gern noch in 5 oder 10 Jahren spielen und das kann dir bei dem Online-Zwang-Kram kein Mensch garantieren. Wenn die Server weg sind, dann sind auch deine ganzen Spiele futsch, daran denken nur viele nicht.
Vor allem würde es mir z.B. Bauchschmerzen bereiten, wenn EA auf so einen Zug noch aufspringen würde. Die fahren ihre Server von ihren Spielen bei einigen mittlerweile schon nach 2-3 Jahren runter. Wenn daran in Zukunft der SP-Part gekoppelt wäre, dann wäre nach so kurzer Zeit Schluß. Und dafür soll ich Geld ausgeben? Da kann ich die 50 Euro für ein Spiel ja gleich im Klo runterspülen oder aus dem Fenster werfen.

Was viele eben vergessen: Onlinekram funktioniert immer nur so lange Server da sind. Sind die irgendwann nicht mehr, da geht nichts mehr. Wenn daran mal ganze Spielesammlungen gekoppelt sein sollten, na dann gute Nacht.

Durch diesen Trend finde ich, machen sie Raubkopien doch erst recht schmackhaft und nehmen manchen Menschen erst recht die letzte Scham, auf diversen Warez-Seiten zu gucken. Warum? Diese Spiele sind dann offline und jederzeit nutzbar. Haben gar keinen Kopierschutz drin. Die Spieler sind nicht auf Server angewiesen und können ihre Spiele auch noch in 10, 15 Jahren spielen.
Wer ist da also letztendlich der Dumme? Man bezahlt, um sich noch gängeln zu lassen. Tolle Wurst.

Am besten ist natürlich immer einfach komplett boykottieren und auch nichts illegales machen.


----------



## Atuan (9. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Das ist aber dann ein Problem mit Avast, und nicht mit Blizzard.
> Mein Avira schlägt auch öfters mal an bei Programmen, wie bsw +9  Trainer für irgendwelche Spiele die komplett Harmlose sind.


 Natürlich ist das "ein Problem mit avast"... Wäre ohne den Launcher  aber nicht zustande gekommen. Und ganz im ersnt? Ich brauch den Launcher  nicht, wenn ich nur die Kampagne spielen will. Das hat Blizzard so  gewollt. Multiplayer ist was anderes, klar.



Deewee schrieb:


> Blizzard hat eine eigene Infrastruktur mit dem  battle.net wo bereits WoW und SC2 drüber laufen, da werden die jetzt bei  D3 sicher keine Ausnahme machen.


StarCraft2 kann man mitlerweile auch offline spielen. Da hat Blizzard  reagiert. Und genau das ist alles, was ich will: Einen Singleplayer-Teil auch dann spielen können, wenn irgendein Server in Timbuktu grad nicht läuft. Warum also, sollte das bei Diablo 3 nicht auch möglich sein? WoW ist was anderes. Man kann sich bei einem reinen Online-Multiplayer schlecht über Onlinezwang beschweren.



Deewee schrieb:


> Die kommenden Spiele wie Titan, die ganzen Addons etc werden  ebenfalls eingebunden.
> Interessant ist der Offline Modus nur für Leute  die sich irgendwelche Imba Chars zusammen cheaten wollen, und Items/Gold  dupen etc...


Naja... Für mich ist ein Offline-Modus einfach deswegen interessant,  weil ich nicht einsehe, wozu ich beim Singleplayer online sein muss. Ich  sitze zuhause an meinem Rechner und spiele ganz alleine für mich. Wozu  muss ich da online sein? Ich will nicht in den Multiplayer. Und vor Cheatern muss man mich da auch nicht schützen. Die werden schon nicht in meinem Singleplayer-Spiel umherlaufen 

Titan ist was anderes. Wer sich bei einem MMO darüber beschwert, dass er Internet braucht, gehört weggesperrt. Aber Diablo? Ich werds nicht online spielen. Vielleicht mal ein paar Minuten PvP, mit Leuten die ich kenne. Da könnten sie mich aber von mir aus auch aussperren, wenn sie das einem Offline-Char verbieten wollen. Mir schnuppe. Das ist ein klitzekleiner Bonus, mehr nicht. Da kann ich drauf verzichten.



Deewee schrieb:


> so wie das auch bisher in WoW und SC2 gehandhabt wird.


WoW, WoW, WoW... Diablo ist nicht WoW. WoW ist was anderes. Das ist ein MMO. Das "O" in MMO steht für "Online". Natürlich muss man da online sein. Und das mit SC2 ist Käse. Vielleicht kennst du ein anderes SC2, aber meines kann ich offline spielen. Klar... Wenn ich Multiplayer spielen will, brauche ich Internet. Aber das ist logisch und darum gehts auch nicht. Es geht um den Singleplayer und der funzt offline, sobald kein Internet gefunden wird. Man bekommt keine Achievements... Naja... Brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Der Punkt aber ist: Zickt das Battle.net, mein Antivir (ohne mir ne Meldung zu geben) oder mein Internet, kann ich trotzdem spielen.

Ich sehe halt wieder mal nicht ein, warum der ehrliche Käufer sich mit zusätzlichen Restriktionen abfinden soll. Ich habs im anderen Thread schon erwähnt: Raubkopierer werden genau das Spiel bekommen, welches ich will. Ein Singleplayer-Diablo. Mir dagegen werden (Wenn ichs mir hole... Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was aber huptsächlich an der Streichung der Skillpunkte liegt. Beta abwarten...) "Features" aufgezwungen, welche ich nicht nutzen werde.






AtomX schrieb:


> Ich nennen euch beiden sehr gerne Nachteile dich  ich daraus habe. Ich will meinen Charakter sowohl im Single-, als auch  im Multiplayermodus spielen.
> Durch die Onlineverbindung ist das Problemlos moeglich.


 Und warum sollte das nicht möglich sein?

Du befindest dich im Hauptmenü. Du klickst auf "Neuer Charakter". Ein Auswahlbildschirm erscheint. Darauf kannst du die Klasse, das Geschlecht und all den anderen Kram auswählen. Ganz unten befindet sich ein kleines Kästchen, welches man anhaken kann. Dort steht "Diesen Charakter als Offline-Charakter erstellen". Setzt man den Haken, popt ein Fensterchen auf: "Achtung! Offline-Charaktere können nicht am Multiplayer-Teil des Spiels teilnehmen und haben auch keinen Zugriff auf das Auktionshaus! Bist du dir sicher, dass du diesen Charakter als Offline-Charakter erstellen möchtest?". Darunter befinden sich zwei simple Buttons: "Ja" und "Nein". Ich habe meinen Offline-Charakter und du deinen SP-Charakter, mit dem du jederzeit in den Multiplayer gehen kannst. Ein Haken und ein Pop-Up. Nicht mehr. Und jeder ist zufrieden. Ausser TheChicky. Der trauert 20 Millionen verpassten Verkäufen für Blizzard hinterher.


----------



## Deewee (9. August 2011)

Mach dir doch nichts vor... in 15 Jahren willst du noch D3 zocken?
Ich bin auch Spielesammler, die Rückwand meines Kleiderschranks ist gefüllt mit Spieleboxen bis obenhin.
Und was machen die da...?   Staub fangen...

Mittlerweile sammel ich Spiele nur noch als Digitale Versionen zB über Steam...da hat man eine Medien Bibliothek, und kann die Spiele bei Bedarf bequem runterladen. Die kompletten Patches und DLCs kommen auch über Steam. Das ist einfacher als irgendwelche staubigen Spieleboxen im Keller auszugraben.
Bei Blizzard Spielen ist das was anders, da gibts nur die edelen Collectors Editions, weil die so hochwertige Spiele machen, das man sicher sein kann das man super lange dran Spass haben wird.

15 Jahre...da gibts wahrscheinlich schon Diablo 4...und davon ab, erfolgreiche Spiele werden so schnell nicht abgeschaltet.
Everquest1 Server bsw laufen seit ~15 Jahren, D1+2 Server gibts auch noch.

Du machst dir unbegründet nen Kopf...


----------



## AtomX (9. August 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Und weil du etwas willst, dürfen andere nichts wollen
> Wir suchen keine Nachteile, die wurden oft genug benannt. Aber klar. Für deinen Komfort verzichten andere, die diesen Nutzen nicht zu schätzen wissen, gerne auf Diablo 3.
> 
> Digitale Vertriebswege, Dauer-Internet-Anbindung, demnächst dann kostenpflichtiger DLC, den man downloaden muss, damit man noch spielen darf. Und es wird immer Leute geben, die mitmachen. Da freut sich der Publisher und die Spieler schauen in die Röhre.


 
Ich moechte nicht das Andere aufgrund meines Komforts Einschraenkungen haben.
Um das mal klar zu stellen. Ich spiele auch am liebsten Singleplayer, einfach nach der Arbeit mal 1-2 Stunden ausspannen, ganz in Ruhe.
Auch mir ware es lieber wenn ich dafuer nicht den Router einschalten muesste. Ja ich gehoere zu den Menschen die ihren Router grundsaetzlich ausschalten, wenn sie ihn nicht benoetigen, selbst wenn der Rechner an ist.
Aber Blizzard hat nun einmal entschieden, das Diablo 3 einen Internetzugang benoetigt, was in der heutigen Zeit einfach mal absolut akzeptabel ist. 
Ich persoenlich fuehle mich weder ausgenutzt, noch eingeschraenkt. Im Gegenteil, auf die Features wie Auktionshaus und sofortiger Einstieg in ein Multiplayer Spiel freue ich mich sehr. Blizzard moechte mit dem Onlinezwang nunmal auch erreichen, dass die Spieler auch all diese Features nutzen.
Es hat mich damals sehr enttaeuscht als ich mich mit meinem Diablo 2 Char erstmals Online wagte. Das Offene .net sagte mir nichts und ich bin blauaeugig eingetreten. Das Resultat war, das ich von mehreren Cheatern begruesst wurde, die mit 180 km/h ueber die Map rannten und mich mit einem Schlag toeteten.
Ich finde es gut das diese beiden Spielelemente nun mehr miteinander verknuepft sind und hoffe, dass viele Spieler dies auch nutzen werden.
Es wird bestimmt nicht Blizzards Absicht sein Spieler zu verprellen, die sich weigern diese Onlineanbindung zu akzeptieren. Aber sie nehmen es in Kauf, dass ein sehr geringer Teil der Spielergemeinschaft darauf verzichten muss, wenn diese Spieler nicht bereit sind diese Features anzunehmen!

@Shadow_Man
Mir gefaellt der Trend in Richtung dauerhaft online sein fuer Einzelspielerspiele genauso wenig wie dir. Aber in diesem Fall sehe ich einfach nur Verbesserungen und Vorteile die ICH daraus ziehen kann.
Ein Ubisoft Spiel wie Siedler, mit einem Onlinezwang, kommt mir nur als gecrackte Version auf den Rechner, ( Ich bin nicht bereit auch nur einen Cent dafuer zu bezahlen ), weil es fuer mich ein absoluter Einzelspielertitel ist, der eine Onlineverbindung vorraussetzt.

Bei Diablo 3 hingegen hat man nuneinmal den Hauptaugenmerk auf den Multiplayer gelegt. Das mag fuer einige Enttaeuschend sein, aber so ist das numal leider!


----------



## Deewee (9. August 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> StarCraft2 kann man mitlerweile auch offline spielen. Da hat Blizzard  reagiert.



Falsch, Blizzard hat nicht reagiert...
in Starcraft2 ist es seit Anfang an so, das nach einer Online Anmeldung das Offline Zocken möglich ist.



Atuan schrieb:


> WoW, WoW, WoW... Diablo ist nicht WoW. WoW ist was anderes. Das ist ein MMO. Das "O" in MMO steht für "Online".



Du solltest das was ich geschrieben hab vielleicht nicht aus dem Kontext reissen... wo hab ich D3 mit WoW verglichen?
Ich hab lediglich angemerkt das WoW als auch SC2 das Battle.net benötigen und es mit D3 + Titan genauso kommen wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Mach dir doch nichts vor... in 15 Jahren willst du noch D3 zocken?
> Ich bin auch Spielesammler, die Rückwand meines Kleiderschranks ist gefüllt mit Spieleboxen bis obenhin.
> Und was machen die da...?   Staub fangen...
> 
> ...



Da gibt es aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Bei ersterem hab ICH die Kontrolle und kann entscheiden, was mit meinen Spielen passiert.
Beim anderen liegt es allein in der Hand des Herstellers. Da ist man dem guten Willen ausgeliefert.

Und du schreibst ja "erfolgreiche Spiele werden nicht so schnell abgeschaltet"... Ja, aber was ist mit den weniger erfolgreichen?
Was ist wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, was mir gefällt, aber die Masse ignoriert es? Muss der Spieler sich dann sorgen machen, dass es so schnell wieder abgedreht wird, wie bei manchen erfolglosen MMOs?

Das sind zwar nur Gedankenspiele, aber Fragen, die dir niemand in der Branche genau beantworten kann. Deshalb ist die Unsicherheit vieler Leute nachvollziehbar.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (9. August 2011)

Welche Features denn? Wo gibt es wirklich Vorteile durch den online-Zwang, die nicht auch ohne möglich wären? Das ganze ist eine Kopierschutzmaßnahme. Das ist ein DRM-System. Es wird nur anders verkauft. UBISOFT hat auch versucht ihren UBI-Launcher durch neue Features zu rechtfertigen. Aber ich kann keine neuen Featueres erkennen. Ich sehe nur Nachteile für mich, denn wenn ich im singleplayer unterwegs bin, benötige ich für D3 genauso wenig eine ständige online-Verbindung wie für Die Siedler.


----------



## Deewee (9. August 2011)

Es ist doch nichts neues das weniger erfolgreiche Spiele nicht mehr supported werden.
Genau das selbe bei Autos, da gibt es auch irgendwann keine Ersatzteile mehr wenn die nicht mehr gefertigt werden.
Ich mein du kaufst dir ein Spiel, und willst dein Leben lang Spass dran haben? Mach dir doch nichts vor.

Ich wollte neulich auch mal wieder ne Runde Doom3 zocken, versuch das mal unter Vista zu installieren... es...geht... nicht.
Ist halt Pech, aber dafür kommen ja auch *jede Menge* neue Spiele raus.


----------



## AtomX (9. August 2011)

hastenichgesehn schrieb:


> Welche Features denn? Wo gibt es wirklich Vorteile durch den online-Zwang, die nicht auch ohne möglich wären? Das ganze ist eine Kopierschutzmaßnahme. Das ist ein DRM-System. Es wird nur anders verkauft. UBISOFT hat auch versucht ihren UBI-Launcher durch neue Features zu rechtfertigen. Aber ich kann keine neuen Featueres erkennen. Ich sehe nur Nachteile für mich, denn wenn ich im singleplayer unterwegs bin, benötige ich für D3 genauso wenig eine ständige online-Verbindung wie für Die Siedler.


 
Du liest offenbar nicht was ich schreibe. Ich sagte das "ICH" nur Vorteile sehe...das heisst fuer mich.
Und wie ich auch geschrieben habe, legt Diablo 3 nunmal das Hauptaugenmerk auf Multiplayer.
Die eingebauten Features sind ja wohl unverkennbar und du kannst die nicht einfach aussen vor lassen. Auktionshaus, jederzeit einen Einstieg in den Multiplayer, PvP Match System, viel einfachere Verbesserung des Spiels ( Patches, Minipatches, etc. )...
Wenn du dich gegen all das verschliesst ist das dein verdammtes Problem! 
Dann finde dich damit ab das du Diablo 3 nicht spielen kannst! Man verzichtet numal auf Spieler bei dem Verzicht auf einen Offline Modus.


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne zocken können wann ich will und wie ich will.



Dann musst Du Dir wohl oder übel ein anderes Hobby suchen. 

Wir hatten neulich in unserer Wohung Stromausfall! Für ca. 2 Stunden! Da würde auch das beste Internet nichts helfen.

Bei einem Hobby welches stark an Technik gebunden ist ist man nun mal abhängig von diversen Faktoren. Wie oben schon genannt  Strom, wenn Dir Sonntag morgen Dein CPU flöten geht kannst Du wohl auch den Tag nicht zocken. Und so viel wahrscheinlicher ist es nicht das die Server "lange" ausfallen.


----------



## TheChicky (9. August 2011)

Vorteile, die ich für mich(!) als zahlenden Käufer durch Onlinezwang und Client/Serverarchitektur(wie bei WOW) bei D3 sehe:

- erhöhter Cheat und Hackschutz, da sowohl Items als auch Chars, die Map (und wohl andere Dinge ebenso) ausschließlich online gespeichert werden. Auch Maphack dürfte so sehr schwierig werden. Es gab in D2 bekannte Lücken zwischen Offline und Onlinemodus und es gibt sie in StarCraft2

- sehr viel Genugtuung darüber, dass Millionen von potentiellen Raubkopierern durch diese Maßnahme sehr sehr lange in die Röhre schauen werden. Mit einem OfflineModus wäre das Spiel im Nu gecrackt worden.


Nachteile:

- Kein Modsupport, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie einen probiert, ich möchte Spiele eigentlich immer im Originalzustand spielen, außerdem konnte man damit nicht im B.Net spielen.

- ich kann nix ausprobieren. Bei D2 konnte ich durch Cheats im Offlinemodus einfach alles auf MAX setzen und so die besten Charbuilds herausfinden(das war auch der einzige Grund warum ich je offline spielte). Aber das ist eigentlich ein Vorteil, denn der Rest der Welt kann das jetzt auch nicht mehr, was die Sache wesentlich fairer macht.


----------



## hastenichgesehn (9. August 2011)

Na also. Dann sind wir ja fast einer Meinung. Ich sehe keine Features die eine ständige online-Verbindung rechtfertigen würden. Weil ICH als singleplayer unterwegs sein würde. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Ich habe mich schon damit abgefunden, dass ich das Spiel nicht spielen werde, trotzdem bin ich mit dieser Gängelei der Publisher nicht einverstanden und nehme mir die Möglichkeit heraus, dass hier kund zu tun. Wer diese Zwangsmaßnahme als Feature versteht, darf das ja gerne tun und sein Geld dafür ausgeben. Ich werde auch ohne Diablo3 überleben können. Und ohne Assassins Creed und Die Siedler und auch ohne Anno2070 und auch ohne all dem was noch folgen wird. Weh tun würde es bei Mass Effect 3. Aber ich befürchte das Schlimmste...nicht umsonst gibt es Gerüchte für eine Multiplayer-Part. Eine gute Möglichkeit wieder mal eine ständige online-Verbindung als ultimatives Feature zu verkaufen? Wundern würd's mich nicht.


----------



## Atuan (9. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Falsch, Blizzard hat nicht reagiert...
> in Starcraft2 ist es seit Anfang an so, das nach einer Online Anmeldung das Offline Zocken möglich ist.


Wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund temporär kein Internet habe, mein Virenprogramm den Launcher kappt oder das B-net nicht antwortet: Wie soll ich mich dann online anmelden? Geht nicht, also kann ich nicht offline spielen. Und nochmal: Ich habe bei SC2 das Problem gehabt, dass keine Verbindung mit dem Battle.net hergestellt werden konnte. Da wurde mir kein Offline-Modus angeboten. Später kam ein Patch. Danach hatte es einmal mit der Verbindung nicht geklappt und das Spiel fragte mich, ob ich ohne Achievements offline spielen möchte (der zweite Verbindungsversuch hatte dann geklappt, also musste ich nicht offline spielen). Erzähl mir also nichts.



Deewee schrieb:


> Du solltest das was ich geschrieben hab vielleicht nicht aus dem Kontext reissen... wo hab ich D3 mit WoW verglichen?
> Ich hab lediglich angemerkt das WoW als auch SC2 das Battle.net benötigen und es mit D3 + Titan genauso kommen wird.


 Nein, du hast Diablo nicht mit WoW verglichen. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber du verteidigst einen Onlinezwang für Diablo 3 damit, dass WoW auch übers Battle.net läuft. Und das ist Käse, weil WoW eben ein MMO ist. Das wäre so, als würde ich eine Internetverbindung zum DVD schauen damit verteidigen, dass man Videos auf youtube auch nur online sehen kann. Das sind einfach zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Diablo 3 ist kein MMO. Und für mich ist es auch kein Spiel, welches den Fokus auf den Multiplayer legt. Das mag für dich anders sein. Vielleicht stellst du den Onlinezwang von Diablo auf eine Stufe mit dem von WoW und Titan, weil es für dich hauptsächlich ein Multiplayer-Spiel wird?

Schau mal... Ich bin selbständig. Anstatt jetzt ein wenig zu arbeiten, unterhalte ich mich in einem Forum mit Leuten darüber, ob man im Singleplayer online sein muss oder nicht. Das ist in Ordnung, denn ich hab schon ein paar Stunden hinter mir und freue mich über etwas Abwechslung. Was ich jetzt nicht arbeite, hole ich heute Abend wieder auf. Wenn ich dann noch Lust habe eine Runde zu zocken, werde ich das vielleicht ein Stündchen tun, bevor ich in die Kiste gehe. Kommt mir was anderes dazwischen, werde ich heute überhaupt nicht zocken.

Warum erzähle ich dir das? Ganz einfach: Ich möchte dir verständlich machen, welchen Stellenwert der Multiplayer für mich hat. Hättest du Bock, mit jemandem wie mir regelmäßig im MP zu zocken? Ich kann dir jetzt noch nicht mal sagen, ob ich in 6 Stunden zocke oder nicht! Wie will man mit jemandem wie mir jemals vorwärts kommen? Ich dagegen habe auch keine Lust, mir meine spontan genommenen Pausen (wie jetzt) zu verbieten, nur damit ich Abends meine Arbeit erledigt habe und auch garantiert pünktlich zocken kann.

Ich habe keine Lust meinen Ablauf auf ein Spiel auszurichten. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich sehr gut verstehen, dass wohl kaum ein Mensch Lust hat mit jemandem ernsthaft zu zocken, der jetzt noch nicht weiß, ob er in ein paar Stunden da ist. Ich zumindest hätte keine Lust auf mich zu warten. Was sagt uns das? Multiplayer ist nichts für mich! Ein kurzes Match bei SC2, klar, gerne. Ein schnelles Rennen bei Shift 2? Lass krachen! Aber irgendwas längeres? Das glaube ich nicht, Tim...

Fazit: Diablo ist ein Singleplayer-Spiel. Zumindest für mich. Also ist es für mich Käse, das ganze mit der Onlinepflicht bei WoW zu begründen.

Ich will hier auch gar keine Welle wegen dem Onlinezwang machen. So richtig vom Kauf abhalten wird es mich vermutlich nicht. Bei Assassins Creed hat es mich vom Kauf abgehalten. Aber das ist eben kein Diablo, sondern nur Assassins Creed  Da finde ich die Streichung der Skillpunkte schon schlimmer.

Was ich will, ist einfach nur ein wenig zum Nachdenken anregen. Mit welcher Begründung MUSS man online sein? Meinen Singleplayer offline zu lassen, tut niemandem weh. Den Singleplayer ins Internet zu zwingen, könnte aber wieder vollkommen sinnlos dazu führen, dass Leute online nicht spielen können, obwohl sie eigentlich gar nicht online sein wollen. Was Blizzard da rausgehauen hat ist kein "Feature" welches Internet benötigt, sondern eine über-restriktive Kopierschutzmaßnahme, die Raubkopien verzögern soll. Man nimmt einfach hin das ehrliche Käufer Probleme haben werden (wenn auch nur kurzfristige), um den Raubkopierern ihren Crack für ein paar Wochen zu verzögern. Man konzentriert sich wieder mal auf Raubkopierer, anstatt auf seine Kunden. Das finde ich eben... ... Naja... "Lächerlich", um es mal freundlich auszudrücken.

Die Welt dreht sich weiter, wenn ich aus irgendeinem abstrusen Grund in Zusammenhang mit dem Onlinezwang mal einen Abend nicht zocken kann. Piepegal. Ich raff nur nicht, warum das sein muss. Man konnte jahrzehntelang ohne Internet im Singleplayer spielen. Dieser Trend zum Onlinezwang passt mir einfach nicht. Er ist für mich als Spieler sinnlos. Wenn ich Online spielen will, ist das meine Sache. Wenn ich es nicht will, sollte es das aber bitte auch bleiben.

Was kommt als nächstes? Und das ist keine "Totschlag-Verschwörungs-Paranoia"-Frage. DLCs gingen auch allen am Hintern vorbei, bis die Publisher auf die tolle Idee kamen DLCs zu bringen, welche den nächsten Teil einer Serie einleiten. Kauft man nicht, hat man einen Teil der Hauptgeschichte verpasst. Hätte auch niemand gedacht. Wer weiß also, was als nächstes kommt, wenn wir Spieler erstmal solch einen Brocken geschluckt haben... Vielleicht nimmt man uns unsere Spiele ganz weg und wir dürfen nurnoch über OnLive in 1280x720 streamen? Wer weiß, wir schlucken ja auch den Onlinezwang... Raubkopien wären dann endgültig Geschichte und wer kein DSL hat, hat eben Pech gehabt. Wir Spieler machens ja eh mit...

Das Ganze ist eine Frage dessen, in welche Richtung sich die Branche gerade bewegt. Vor 20 Jahren hab ich ein Spiel installiert, stundenlang mit dem Computer gekämpft und irgendwann mal sorgenfrei drauf losgespielt. Vor 15 Jahren habe ich ein Spiel installiert, den Key eingegeben und sorgenfrei gezockt. Vor zehn Jahren musste ich die Disc im Laufwerk lassen. Vor 7 Jahren musste ich meine Spiele dann online aktivieren. Seit 5 Jahren muss ich sie über einen externen Client starten und habe eventuell noch Installationslimits. Zwischendrin fingen die Spiele dann mal an, den Rechner nach Programmen zu durchsuchen, welche zum Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes taugten. Und nun kommt langsam die Zeit, in der man permanent mit dem Server des Publishers verbunden sein muss.

Ich sage nicht, dass ich einem Spiel wieder manuell beibringen möchte, welche Hardware ich wo installiert habe, damit es eventuell läuft. Aber wo sind die Zeiten einer simplen Keyabfrage hin? Mit den Raubkopierern ins Jenseits? Kann nicht sein, denn Raubkopierer gibt es trotz der ganzen neuen Maßnahmen immer noch. Sogar mehr als damals... Welchen Grund gibt es also für so abstruse Ideen, wie trotz Steam noch Installationslimits zu setzen (wtf?) und Spieler für den Singleplayer ins Internet zu ziehen?

Naja... Fein brav ein Schritt nach dem Anderen. Freut euch auf OnLive. In zehn Jahren ist es soweit. Man ist bis dahin ja eh dauerhaft online (auch für den Singleplayer) und spart sich dann eben auch noch den Ärger mit der Installation... Toller Service.



Sorry, wenn ich ein bisschen abgeschweift bin. Ich raffe halt einfach nicht, wie man sowas noch feiern kann. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Steam. Da hat man auch drauf geflucht und feiert es heute als tollen Service. Beim UbiLauncher waren sich auch noch alle einig, dass das Ding der letzte Mist und pure Schikane ist. Blizzard hats nun geschafft, dass die ersten den tollen Service verteidigen...


----------



## Chronik (9. August 2011)

Vielleicht bringt Blizzard auch hier ein Patch raus der es einen erlaubt Offline zu zoggen.
Ich weiß nicht ob einer von Blizzard bei Twitter, FB, Skype oder was es da sonst noch so gibt angemeldet ist. Falls das der Fall ist und hier auch ein paar User sind die so einen acc. haben und auch den permanenten Online-Modus ablehnen, beschwert euch doch mal da oder macht eine Gruppe auf (auf FB, Twitter, Skype, ...) mit dem Namen ... mhh viellleicht Diablo 3 Offline, der Name is nur Beispiel.

Edit: Wenn Blizzard schon gemerkt hat, wenn auch nur hier in GER, das darüber heiß diskutiert wird (Online-Zwang), dann können wir alle hoffen das Blizzard das noch umändert bzw. sich gedanken über den Online-Zwang machen.


----------



## AtomX (9. August 2011)

Waere gut moeglich das nach 1-2 Jahren nochmal so ein Patch kommt. Glaube aber nicht wirklich dran.
Es ist schade das es keinen Singleplayer-Offline Modus gibt, das stimmt auf jeden Fall. Ich bin zur Zeit in Irland und habe auch nur auf Arbeit hier Internet.
Mich wuerde es natuerlich jetzt aergern wenn ich nicht spielen koennte ( wozu mir im Moment leider eh die Zeit fehlt ), aber man muss es nunmal so betrachten das Blizzard aus Diablo nun ein Multiplayerspiel gemacht hat.
Manche moegen natuerlich sagen das dies nur ein scheinheiliges Argument von Blizz ist, aber so ist das nunmal.
Ich sehe Diablo 3 seit der Bekanntmachung vom Onlinezwang, dem Auktionshaus und jederzeit verfuegbaren Multiplayereinstieg eher als Multiplayertitel an.
Schade fuer alle Fans die dabei nicht mitziehen, schoen fuer alle die damit kein Problem haben und sich am Auktionshaus erfreuen koennen.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. August 2011)

Weil hier sinngemäß geschrieben wurde, es sind nur Spiele. Das ist natürlich richtig. Genauso stimmt es, das Computerspielen Energieverschwendung ist.

Wenn man dazu noch regelmäßig Daten sendet, dann noch eine größere. Die zum Teil gleichen Leute, die den Umweltaspekt beim Kauf von Spielen per Download herausstreichen, sehen in diesem Zusammenhang kein Problem.

Zudem frage ich mich, weshalb Leute in einem Forum für *Spiele* schreiben, wenn sie diese für so unwichtig halten.

Für mich sind Computerspiele einfach ein netter Zeitvertreib, weder wichtig noch unwichtig.


----------



## TheChicky (9. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Für mich sind Computerspiele einfach ein netter Zeitvertreib, weder wichtig noch unwichtig.


 
Du meinst, so wie Fußball?  Das nehmen sehr viele Leute auch wichtiger als es ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Du meinst, so wie Fußball?  Das nehmen sehr viele Leute auch wichtiger als es ist.





Spoiler



Schei... erwischt, Fußball ist nicht nur wichtig, es ist elementar!


----------



## toni-v (9. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Mach dir doch nichts vor... in 15 Jahren willst du noch D3 zocken?
> Ich bin auch Spielesammler, die Rückwand meines Kleiderschranks ist gefüllt mit Spieleboxen bis obenhin.
> Und was machen die da...?   Staub fangen...
> 
> ...


 
ich glaub, du bist einfach noch zu jung. "mach dir doch nichts vor?..." - mach du dir lieber noch nichts vor.  ich spiele grade aktuell wieder MM6 (13 jahre alt); lt. jahr hab ich BG2 ausgegraben (damals 10 jahre alt), und danach nochmal das ur-Baldurs Gate (dann 13 jahre alt). ich krame auch immer wieder NeverWinter oder die Gothic games raus. und zwischendrin gibts dann immer mal n aktuelles game.

spiele, die wirklich gut sind/waren, spiel ich gerne immer wieder (und bin dabei sicher nich der einzige). den durchschnittlichen spielen gehts bei mir zwar auch so wie von dir beschrieben. aber davon hab ich eh nich mehr viele. und die fehlkäufe (Arcania war der letzte, DA2 geht auch wieder weg) werden postwendend wieder verkauft.

warum streiten hier grade die befürworter des online-zwangs so vehement und oft emotional überzogen? ich glaub, das liegt an der menschlichen psyche: die minderheit reagiert auf externe, unmotivierte zwänge rational (z.b. durch kaufverweigerung). die mehrheit mag sich aber einen solchen zwang (und vor allem die tatsache, nichts dagegen unternehmen zu können) nicht eingestehen, befürwortet dann in ihrer not diesen zwang als etwas positives und reagiert emotional auf andersdenkende.

irgendwer fragte nach den wirklichen argumenten contra online-zwang: die gibts tatsächlich - nachzulesen in meinem post auf page 3. wem es egal is, ständig online sein zu müssen, dem isses vll. auch egal, wem er seine daten (bewegungsdaten, persönliche, vorlieben etc.) weiterreicht. dieser besonderen spezies fehlt es ganz eindeutig an fantasie, sich vorzustellen, was dritte mit den daten anfangen können (erkennbar an so furchtbar blöden argumenten wie "ich hab nix verbrochen, kann jeder wissen, was ich mache").


----------



## anjuna80 (9. August 2011)

toni-v schrieb:


> warum streiten hier grade die befürworter des online-zwangs so vehement und oft emotional überzogen? ich glaub, das liegt an der menschlichen psyche: die minderheit reagiert auf externe, unmotivierte zwänge rational (z.b. durch kaufverweigerung). die mehrheit mag sich aber einen solchen zwang (und vor allem die tatsache, nichts dagegen unternehmen zu können) nicht eingestehen, befürwortet dann in ihrer not diesen zwang als etwas positives und reagiert emotional auf andersdenkende.


Ähm ich glaube eher umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus, die einzigen die hier abgehen wie Schmitz Katze sind die Kritiker der Online-Voraussetzung.



> irgendwer fragte nach den wirklichen argumenten contra online-zwang: die gibts tatsächlich - nachzulesen in meinem post auf page 3. wem es egal is, ständig online sein zu müssen, dem isses vll. auch egal, wem er seine daten (bewegungsdaten, persönliche, vorlieben etc.) weiterreicht. dieser besonderen spezies fehlt es ganz eindeutig an fantasie, sich vorzustellen, was dritte mit den daten anfangen können (erkennbar an so furchtbar blöden argumenten wie "ich hab nix verbrochen, kann jeder wissen, was ich mache").


Ist immer wieder schön, wie hier pauschaliert wird. Da hat man mal nichts gegen eine ständige Internetanbindung, und schon ist man der blauäugiste in Fragen des Datenschutzes und gibt bereitwillig alles preis. Meinetwegen kann Blizzard wissen dass ich am 25.7.2012 Diablo 3 gezockt habe und dabei mein Level 56-Paladin 2 mal hops gegangen ist. Man kann auch alles übertreiben...

Nix gegen Proteste bei Einführung irgendwelcher Bezahlmodelle oder weiß der Geier, aber wir reden gerade über das was Fakt ist, und bei ner Inet-Flatrate (gibts eigentlich überhaupt noch andere Formen?) ist mir das sowas von egal ob ich online sein muss oder nicht.


----------



## Deewee (9. August 2011)

@TheChicky
Du hast noch was vergessen, und zwar das Item Dupen nicht möglich sein wird aufgrund des Onlinezwangs, weil die Items alle IDs zugewiesen bekommen, und sobald da 2 IDs gleich sind gehen die Alarmglocken an bei Blizzard. Das ganze Spiel ist auf Multiplayer ausgelegt, ich weiss echt nicht wie man so vehement auf nen Offline Modus hoffen kann in der heutigen Zeit.



toni-v schrieb:


> ich glaub, du bist einfach noch zu jung.



Zu jung 
Ich bin 36 und hab schon Quake 1+2 "Online" gezockt, wo es noch kein ISDN oder Flat gab... über das gute 33.6er Modem...BzzrrrrBröööööBzzzzzzuzzzz hihi 
mit 1500 Mark Telefonrechnung pro Monat 

Und ja, natürlich zock ich hin und wieder auch noch alte Spiele, aber im grossen und ganzen sind die neuen Spiele einfach viel Interessanter. Sowohl Grafisch, als auch auf den Multiplayer bezogen. Die meisten alten Spiele bieten doch noch nichtmal Support für die höheren Auflösungen sprich Widescreen. Zock mal Diablo2 auf nem 24" Widescreen....da kriegst du nen Heulkrampf, so geil das Spiel auch immer noch ist (warum bringt Blizzard da eigentlich keinen Patch  ).


----------



## R3cc4s (10. August 2011)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum Blizzard den Single-Player-Modus nicht komplett streicht.

Wenn ich "solo" spielen will setze ich einfach ein Spiel mit max 1 Spieler oder nem Passwort auf. Schon habe ich einen Single-Player-Modus. Die Leute die vornehmlich offline spielen wollen oder einfach mit dem Konzept des dauerhaft Online sein müssen, sind mittlerweile eh vergrault.

Mich interessiert jetzt eigentlich nur noch wie lange die Charaktere bei Inaktivität gespeichert werden. 6 Monate? 1 Jahr? Vielleicht 2? Oder wie im Falle eines länger andauernden Serverausfalls vorgegangen wird.


----------



## cryer (10. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dann musst Du Dir wohl oder übel ein anderes Hobby suchen.
> 
> Wir hatten neulich in unserer Wohung Stromausfall! Für ca. 2 Stunden! Da würde auch das beste Internet nichts helfen.
> 
> Bei einem Hobby welches stark an Technik gebunden ist ist man nun mal abhängig von diversen Faktoren. Wie oben schon genannt Strom, wenn Dir Sonntag morgen Dein CPU flöten geht kannst Du wohl auch den Tag nicht zocken. Und so viel wahrscheinlicher ist es nicht das die Server "lange" ausfallen.


 
Also erweitern wir die Liste möglicher Gründe für "Nicht-Spielen-Können" eben noch um permanente Internet-Verbindungen beim Daddeln.
Es ist ja noch nicht genug, dass man vom Stromlieferanten abhängig ist und die eigene Hardware defekt werden kann  Und freuen uns dann, wenn es eben "nur" ein Serverausfall ist, der ja vielleicht schnell behoben ist.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass nicht andere Firmen bei einem Erfolg dieses Geschäftsmodells ebenfalls Dauer-Internet-Verbindungen für ihre Spiele fordern und viele das als "Kopierschutz" einbauen.
Denn man stelle sich nur vor, Office verlangt immer eine Internet-Verbindung. D3 ist für mich kein MMO, aber wenn Blizzard es zu einem machen will... nur zu. Ich kauf es eben nicht und vielleicht merkt Blizzard, dass auch sie nicht mit allem durch kommen 
Ich wünsche allen D3 Zockern viel Spaß


----------



## Fight_Angel (10. August 2011)

Verstehe ich auch nicht warum die "Fans" verärgert darauf reagieren. War doch nachdem SC2 onlinepflicht hat, abzusehen dass das bei D3 genauso sein würde..


----------



## genki81 (10. August 2011)

sp muss sein... so kann man unterwegs auch was machen wenn man kein netz hat oder was testen !

oder das man mods über lan spielen kann !!


----------



## toni-v (10. August 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> ...
> Zu jung
> Ich bin 36 und hab schon Quake 1+2 "Online" gezockt, wo es noch kein ISDN oder Flat gab... über das gute 33.6er Modem...BzzrrrrBröööööBzzzzzzuzzzz hihi
> mit 1500 Mark Telefonrechnung pro Monat
> ...



aus meiner sicht bist du ein jungspund - wenn auch einer mit erfahrung. ich hab übrigens auch schon gedaddelt, als es noch gar kein inet gab - auf meinem mitte der 80er selbst zusammengestöpselten DOS-PC. 

im übrigen haste mich ja bestätigt: auch bei dir verstauben die games nich nur im schrank. D2 hab ich übrigens mal auf meinem 24-zöller angeworfen - hast recht: is grausam anzusehn, auch mit der aufgebesserten auflösung durch LOD.

ich bleib dabei: ich will selbstbestimmten, vollständigen zugriff auf meine game-ressourcen. wenn das nich möglich is, bleibt das game eben aufm ladentisch (und wird hoffentlich zum ladenhüter).


----------



## toni-v (10. August 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ähm ich glaube eher umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus, die einzigen die hier abgehen wie Schmitz Katze sind die Kritiker der Online-Voraussetzung.
> 
> *das is jetzt erstmal nur ne durch nix begründete behauptung. ich kann mein statement allerdings belegen: such mal in dem thread nach dem begriff "Raubkopierer"!*
> 
> ...


 
meinetwegen gehts blizz aber überhaupt nix an, wann ich was gedaddelt hab - das is der unterschied zwischen uns beiden. du legst zumindest deine spielaktivitäten offen - für leute, die du überhaupt nich kennst. bist vll. doch gar nich so weit weg von meiner vermutung?!


----------



## toni-v (10. August 2011)

Fight_Angel schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht warum die "Fans" verärgert darauf reagieren. War doch nachdem SC2 onlinepflicht hat, abzusehen dass das bei D3 genauso sein würde..



das is auch n argument: weil´s vor schon sch... war, brauch ich jetzt nich mehr über die neue sch... zu ärgern - oder wie?!?


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (10. August 2011)

Tja Blizzard, so nicht...

Wusstet ihr, dass Sätze, die mit "Stellt euch vor" beginnen, Manipulationen sind? Das lernt man in jedem NLP Kurs. Liebe Blizzardler.. ich habe mich auf das Spiel gefreut. Ich hätte es gekauft. Doch was ihr da leistet schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Dies ist pure böswillige Absicht, um die Menschen noch weiter in Unfreiheit zu führen. 

Unterschätzt das nicht.. erst sieht man, wann ihr online seid, und 5 Schritte später seid ihr Sklaven von etwas, was ihr nie wolltet. Der Anfang dazu wurde ja auch bereits genommen, was viele Spieler Gott sei Dank auch schon erkannt haben. Es geht immer mehr in Richtung Materialismus.. 

Mein Gott! Wenn ich mich erinner.. Damals.. als ich mit meinem Bruder im Wald auf dem Laptop Monkey Island gespielt habe.. Das wäre mit Online Zwang nie möglich gewesen.

Blizzard, ich weiss immer noch selber was für mich am besten ist! Und eure unverhohlene Arroganz wird euch gleich sehr teuer zu stehen kommen. Seid euch gewiss, das ich alles tun werde, um euren Umsatz zu schmälern. Ein paar konnte ich vom Kauf auch bereits abbringen, da diesen der Preis, wenn man sich eigentlich mal dazu Gedanken macht, zu hoch sind.

Kennt ihr den Frosch im Wasser das immer heisser wird, der nicht rausspringt, bis es zu spät ist? Wenn man den Frosch direkt in kochendes Wasser wirft, springt er sofort wieder raus. Es sei denn, man erhöht die Temperatur langsam und unmerklich.. Seid keine Frösche Leute, habt Ehre, den zukünftigen Gamern zuliebe! Unseren Kindern, damit sie nicht in Zukunft eine Kreditkarte brauchen werden, um mal etwas spielen zu können..

BTW. Path of Exile solltet ihr euch mal anschauen.. Das Spiel hat mehr Potential als es auf den ersten Blick hat. Meines Erachtens der inoffizielle Nachfolger von Diablo2. Den billigen oberflächlichen Konsolendreck sollen sie sich sonstwohin schmieren.

Also Leute, ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt. Diablo3 wird in der ganzen Branche beobachtet, wenn wir das Game kaufen dann ist das der Anfang einer noch viel schlimmeren Entwicklung, als dies bisher mit DLC Content und itemshops bisher möglich war!


----------



## Chronik (10. August 2011)

Kann mir hier jemand mal noch ein paar Nachteile zu den "Online-Zwang" bei D3 nennen?
Wenn die Blizzard-Server Ausfallen ist das ein Nachteil. Wenn das Internet ausfällt bzw. man kein Internet hat ist ein Nachteil. Das Blizzard einen hinterher spionieren "kann" das ist ein Nachteil.
Könnt ihr mir mal noch ein paar Nachteile nennen? 
Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir das Game, leisten werde.


----------



## anjuna80 (10. August 2011)

toni-v schrieb:


> *das is jetzt erstmal nur ne durch nix begründete behauptung. ich kann mein statement allerdings belegen: such mal in dem thread nach dem begriff "Raubkopierer"!*


Das ist natürlich ein wahninnig genialer Beweis. Wenn du das gleiche jetzt noch für die Wörter "Gängelung", Internetzwang" und wie sie alle heißen machst, natürlich Mehrfachnennungen von einzelnen Usern und in einzelnen Beiträgen rausrechnest und mir das in einer schönen Exel-Übersicht präsentierst, glaub ich dir natürlich.
Klar war das nur eine Behauptung von mir. Genau wie deine Aussage.

*



			hier wird gar nix pauschaliert. wer lesen kann, is wie immer klar im vorteil: "...wem es egal is, ständig online sein zu müssen, dem isses vll. auch egal, wem er seine daten...". der entscheidene unterschied zur pauschalierung is das "vll.". das heißt "vielleicht", wenn du´s nich gewusst hast, biste entschuldigt - sonst nich.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Oh lese ich da etwa eine etwas emotional überzogene Antwort? Ich dachte, dass können nur die Befürworter...
Du stellst eine Kausalität zwischen dem einen und dem anderen her, soll bedeuten das eine begünstigt das andere. Das meine ich mit Pauschalierung. Aber nett dass du ein "vielleicht" hinzugefügt hast, das macht deine Theorie jedenfalls nicht vollkommen absurd. 



> meinetwegen gehts blizz aber überhaupt nix an, wann ich was gedaddelt hab - das is der unterschied zwischen uns beiden. du legst zumindest deine spielaktivitäten offen - für leute, die du überhaupt nich kennst. bist vll. doch gar nich so weit weg von meiner vermutung?!


Es geht so viele Menschen so vieles nichts an. Es geht eigentlich auch toni-v nichts an, dass ich im PCGames-Forum unterwegs bin, habe mich aber vor einiger Zeit dazu entschieden, mich hier aktiv zu beteiligen und nehme dies also hin.
Und genauso ist es mit Diablo 3, für das ich mich entscheiden werde. Blizzard sieht meinetwegen, wann ich online bin und wie ich spiele. Du und die anderen lesen, was ich hier schreibe. Für mich ist das eine nicht schlimmer als das andere und hat für mein weiteres Leben wohl keine entscheidende Bedeutung.
DIfferenzieren und abwägen, was man anderen und vor allem im Internet preisgibt, ist das eine. Paranoia bei einigen anscheinend das andere.


----------



## R3cc4s (10. August 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand mal noch ein paar Nachteile zu den "Online-Zwang" bei D3 nennen?
> Wenn die Blizzard-Server Ausfallen ist das ein Nachteil. Wenn das Internet ausfällt bzw. man kein Internet hat ist ein Nachteil. Das Blizzard einen hinterher spionieren "kann" das ist ein Nachteil.
> Könnt ihr mir mal noch ein paar Nachteile nennen?
> Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir das Game, leisten werde.


 
Wenn in ein paar Jahren (das können schon 2, aber auch erst 10 oder 15 Jahre sein) das Spiel keinen Gewinn mehr abwirft, werden die Server abgeschaltet und du kannst dein Spiel wegwerfen. (Client/Server-Modell)

Wenn du eine gewisse Zeit (6 Monate, 1 Jahr, 2 Jahre?) inaktiv bist werden deine Charaktere gelöscht. Das ist bei WoW so, das ist bei EA's Origin so, das wird auch hier so sein. Oder glaubst du das "Karteileichen" im System gehalten werden?


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2011)

Im Prinzip ist es so, dass man bei D3 das Spiel nicht kauft, sondern mietet - und zwar auf unbestimmte Zeit. Wenigstens sollte Blizz dann so ehrlich sein und das Kind beim Namen nennen:

*Der Singleplayer-Part wurde aus Diablo 3 entfernt. Man wird aber - genau wie in Diablo 2 - die Möglichkeit haben, online Solo zu spielen.*


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2011)

Ihr kauft generell kein Spiel, sondern erwerbt die Nutzungsrechte an der Software. 
Was ihr kauft, ist der Datenträger, das Handbuch und die Verpackung.


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ihr kauft generell kein Spiel, sondern erwerbt die Nutzungsrechte an der Software.
> Was ihr kauft, ist der Datenträger, das Handbuch und die Verpackung.



Richtig. Witzig - oder absurd - wird es möglicherweise dann werden, wenn ich Diablo 1 immer noch nutzen (aka spielen) kann, während jemand anders auf dem Diablo 3-Nichts sitzt (weil er sich das Teil digital erworben hat, also weder Datenträger, noch Handbuch und nichteinmal eine hübsche Verpackung in Händen hält).

Oder anders gesagt: Zu D1 konnte ich das Nutzungsrecht (faktisch) kaufen, zu D3 kann ich das Nutzungsrecht (vermutlich) mieten.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2011)

Leider vergessen aber viele User diesen Umstand, was man schön an Kommentaren wie "ich *kaufe* das Spiel, also *gehört* es mir und ich will es nutzen wann immer ich will!" sieht.

Das sich das ganze in eine für uns nicht schöne Richtung entwickelt sollte klar sein, leider ist das aber auch bei Steam etc. der Fall & wird von mir desshalb gemieden. 

Dieser Punkt war vllt. auch der Grund, warum ich mich den Konsolen zugewand habe ... noch gibt es kein DRM im Sinne von "sie müssen online sein!", ich kann meine Spiele an Kumpels weitergeben und/oder verkaufen etc.pp., allerdings ist das der Sache nicht wirklich dienlich. 

Ich persönlich kann auf Diablo 3 warten, wer weiß, vllt. kommt ja bald ein Geistes-Blizzard und es wird ein Patch kommen, der ein 100% Offline Spielvergnügen bietet bzw. die Authentifizierung im Allgemeinen deaktiviert, so wie es andere Spiele ( The Witcher 2 ) geboten haben. 

Aber unter uns? Ich glaub nicht dran ... dafür werden zuviele Leute das Spiel kaufen, denn es wird bestimmt 'Blizzard-typisch' gut werden.


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2011)

Ich habe mit Konsolen meine Liebe Mühe, da das ganze Konzept viel zu... starr ist. Das hat zwar bestimmt seine Vorteile, aber für mich persönlich überwiegen die Nachteile. Zuhause habe ich eine Wii, aber die benutzen hauptsächlich meine Kids. Das letzte Spiel das ich für die Wii gekauft habe war Lego Harry Potter 1-4, habe es auch lange gespielt - bis ich aufgrund eines Bugs nicht mehr weiterkam: Nach wie vor kein Patch (zu dem ich mir dann auch noch hätte etwas einfallen lassen müssen, weil meine Wii nicht am Netz hängt...).

Wer sich ganz bestimmt über Blizzards D3-online-Restriktion freuen kann: Runic Games. Dadurch hat Torchlight 2 nicht nur die Vorteile, dass es LAN-Unterstützung bietet, Modding explizit unterstützt, es kann auch noch wie ein "echter" Singleplayer gespielt werden!

Aber ja... Blizzard hatte ja bisher keine Fehlschläge zu verbuchen, doch das ist kein Garant dafür, dass dem auch in Zukunft nicht so sein wird. Klar, auch ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das eigentliche Spiel qualitativ hochstehend sein wird, aber vielleicht unterschätzt Blizzard die offline-Komponente ja doch: Zum D2-Multiplayer-Part haben sie natürlich aufgrund des B-Net konkrete Zahlen, aber beim Singleplayer-Part können sie wohl eher nur Vermutungen anstellen. Denn nur weil jemand D2 MP gespielt hat, heisst es ja nicht, dass dieser dann nie wieder SP gespielt hat. Ich z.B. habe immer wieder sowohl als auch gespielt.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2011)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Konsolen meine Liebe Mühe, da das ganze Konzept viel zu... starr ist. Das hat zwar bestimmt seine Vorteile, aber für mich persönlich überwiegen die Nachteile. Zuhause habe ich eine Wii, aber die benutzen hauptsächlich meine Kids. Das letzte Spiel das ich für die Wii gekauft habe war Lego Harry Potter 1-4, habe es auch lange gespielt - bis ich aufgrund eines Bugs nicht mehr weiterkam: Nach wie vor kein Patch (zu dem ich mir dann auch noch hätte etwas einfallen lassen müssen, weil meine Wii nicht am Netz hängt...).


Die Wii hat doch WLAN, oder nicht? Gibt es noch Haushalte ohne WLAN? 

Davon ab, Konsolen sind nur für eins da: zum Spielen. Wenn du das als starr bezeichnest, hast du Recht. Aber sie machen das, was sie sollen, mit Bravur. Nachteile kenn ich keine, Geld mal außen vor ( ich kauf in UK, Monate nach Release und die meisten Spiele für ~20 Pfund ) ... des weiteren hatte ich bei Konsolenspiele noch nie Bugs, Plottstopper etc.pp., von daher kann ich mich auch über die handwerkliche Qualität nicht wirklich beschweren, ganz im Gegenteil.

Ich persönlich seh die Wii auch nicht als "Spielekonsole" oder Medium für Hardcore Spieler, sondern als Partyzeitvertreib.



> Wer sich ganz bestimmt über Blizzards D3-online-Restriktion freuen kann: Runic Games. Dadurch hat Torchlight 2 nicht nur die Vorteile, dass es LAN-Unterstützung bietet, Modding explizit unterstützt, es kann auch noch wie ein "echter" Singleplayer gespielt werden!


... wird sich zeigen. Diablo ist einfach 'größer' als Torchlight ... in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Frullo (11. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Wii hat doch WLAN, oder nicht? Gibt es noch Haushalte ohne WLAN?


 
Ja - ich weiss, ich schäme mich dementsprechend und streue Asche über mein Haupt 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich seh die Wii auch nicht als "Spielekonsole" oder Medium für Hardcore Spieler, sondern als Partyzeitvertreib.


 
Einverstanden, ich glaube auch, dass dies für die Mehrheit der Wii-Besitzer der Fall ist. Doch als Super Mario Galaxy rauskam, habe ich das durchaus ziemlich hardcore gespielt 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wird sich zeigen. Diablo ist einfach 'größer' als Torchlight ... in jeder Hinsicht.



Nun, genau in der Singleplayer-Hinsicht ist D3 eben nicht 'grösser'. Das finde ich das Schöne an Runic Games: Ihre Art der Kundenbindung ist so viel 'sanfter' als die, die Blizzard inzwischen pflegt.


----------



## MarcoBOO65 (11. August 2011)

Frullo schrieb:


> Richtig. Witzig - oder absurd - wird es möglicherweise dann werden, wenn ich Diablo 1 immer noch nutzen (aka spielen) kann, während jemand anders auf dem Diablo 3-Nichts sitzt (weil er sich das Teil digital erworben hat, also weder Datenträger, noch Handbuch und nichteinmal eine hübsche Verpackung in Händen hält).
> 
> Oder anders gesagt: Zu D1 konnte ich das Nutzungsrecht (faktisch) kaufen, zu D3 kann ich das Nutzungsrecht (vermutlich) mieten.



Wenn du meinst das Das Mieten / Pachten Die Grundlage bei einem Spielerwerb ist, dann sollte es AUch als solches veräussert werden.
Da es aber zum Kauf angeboten wird , sehe ich meine Nutzung genauso wie bei meinem Fahrrad oder Fernseher.


----------



## Rabowke (11. August 2011)

MarcoBOO65 schrieb:


> Da es aber zum Kauf angeboten wird , sehe ich meine Nutzung genauso wie bei meinem Fahrrad oder Fernseher.


Leider ist es ziemlich unerheblich was du wie siehst ...


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Leider ist es ziemlich unerheblich was du wie siehst ...


 
Hehe, nur zu wahr


----------

